# 2022 Personal Can Cut Challenge



## Covert5

Hello everyone! Happy New Year!!! Looks like I'll be continuing this can kill'n thread another year!

I'll be changing up the rules this year to the following :

Just go out and kill a can and post it!

You can challenge yourself at various distances, various types of ammo, etc. It's up to you! Just have fun!

I won't be handing out prizes or doing any drawings every month this year because I am trying to set up a 10 month challenge this year for everyone to focus on accuracy and to keep us challenged for those who can't make it out to those awesome in-person shoots! (Keep an eye out for it!) I will still be giving a prize for the highest can count at the end of the year which will be worth everyone's time and effort.

I am still tallying up last year's kill count, so those who participated diligently in 2021, don't you worry!

Welcome to the massacre!

Happy sling'n and Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> 2 today with 5/16s steels and my new favorite pocket shooters,lol
> View attachment 359820
> View attachment 359821
> View attachment 359822





Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 359827


----------



## Covert5

Stankard757 said:


> 4 today PFS, 3/8 steelies with 2040s and .5 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk





skarrd said:


> on the insomnia range,havent cut this can yet,but the insomnia is young still,i mean the night is still,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 359823





skarrd said:


> the fatty today {copied from a thin paintbrush frame] with .8 simple shot blacks,1 inch straight cut,8 in AL and 3/8s steels
> View attachment 359861
> View attachment 359862
> View attachment 359863





Whytey said:


> My first can cut for 2022.
> Tried my new natty, first effort, 8mm 3/4 butterfly and found that once I got used to the hold I was more accurate with it than my Scout LT.🤣
> Guess I should make a lanyard for it.
> View attachment 359866





skarrd said:


> first cut of 2022
> View attachment 359934





Stankard757 said:


> 2 for the Coffin and mini OPFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk





KX4SAM said:


> My first 2 for 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> View attachment 360271
> 1st cut of the year WIth new NLS frame 👌 shooting 9.5 steels





skarrd said:


> got three in today between the showers,
> View attachment 360333
> View attachment 360334
> View attachment 360335


----------



## skarrd

Annnnd we are off and slingin in the new year


----------



## KX4SAM

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

First post to the new thread. Can cut with a Sling-N-Shot original natural tree fork.


----------



## skarrd

thats a sharp looking pfs natty


----------



## skarrd

these 2 cans today 1st one with 3/8s steels,was getting hand slap [cold] so switched to 5/8s marbles for 2nd can,good day despite the weather


----------



## ukj

Interesting cut
THX Vince for idea 30-15 taper for 12
Steel
Love this frame
Maybe the fastest I ever shoot 12
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today with Crepe Myrtle gapper .6 SS black 3/4 BFly and ICE PFS 2040s BFly. 3/8 steel









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

First ever can cut. Oddly gratifying. Testing out my newly finished Maple Natty. Darn cold out though.


----------



## ukj

P B for me today
5 shots
12 mm steel
10 m 
3/4 draw ( becoming my fav)
Scout China hdpe copy
Sobung b w .7
18 taper 13
Pit pouch
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Stankard757

2 today
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

KX4SAM said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sammy, what did you put on that fork? It looks like polyurethane.


----------



## skarrd

Dang! posted on the wrong page,so here goes again,lol
micro tag team








orange crush















and "ol reliable"





















5 hits,3 dinks when it showed its bottom


----------



## skarrd

Ooops


----------



## Highway41

My first of the year.









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Highway41 said:


> My first of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Scouts rock! 
Often wish shipping was not SO expensive so I could buy a real!
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one Today, not my best, and a little back ache.

Tapatalk always has problems


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions today for the Bug









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Highway41

#2 
This time with my steel setup.


----------



## skarrd

just one today. blowing out the cobwebs on the frameless,2040s and 5/16s steels


----------



## ukj

8 mm steel
12 m range
100% slingshot .6
16-10 taper
26 cm relaxed
3/4 draw
Cheap ss alloy ott frame
About 15 shots
Pit pouch
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Took another single can today. Always happy just to to be outside and shooting.


----------



## Highway41

#3
Done with my new NLS by Cromag. Awesome fork!


----------



## skarrd

changed carabiner to medium size,and ripped this one apart


----------



## ukj

Highway41 said:


> #3
> Done with my new NLS by Cromag. Awesome fork!
> View attachment 360590


Cool
Looks like a blueray roo pouch
Sorry the play on words was tempting
ukj


----------



## Highway41

#4
Rebanded the NLS for 3/8 steel.









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Highway41 said:


> #4
> Rebanded the NLS for 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


That sure is a nice looking fork...


----------



## ukj

Self explaining
ukj







But strange that dropped bottom and then dropped another chunk, still fun!


----------



## KX4SAM

What can I say, didn't matter where I hit, just wiggled and laughed!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> just one today. blowing out the cobwebs on the frameless,2040s and 5/16s steels
> View attachment 360540


Like the carabiner idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

got 1 cut today 8.7 steels and a need more practice 😂👍


----------



## ukj

Found new tied ott bandset
so decided to test in ttf config.
No difference best I could feel.







ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

I went out to get a kill, and got it.


----------



## Sandstorm

You can put me on the board for can #1
NLS with Snipersling black .6
Managed to get this one cut in 4 shots with 3/8” steel. That .6 black hauls butt! 









And uhh.. maybe like an honorable mention for whatever the heck you wanna call this thing…


----------



## Stankard757

4 for the G10 Sniper and oak Goblet with 1/2 in marbles









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> 4 for the G10 Sniper and oak Goblet with 1/2 in marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Love both of those slings, nice ! 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> 4 for the G10 Sniper and oak Goblet with 1/2 in marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


You really got your monies worth!


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Love both of those slings, nice !
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Darrell the oak Goblet is one of Cromag's

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> You really got your monies worth!


Thanks man

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Like the carabiner idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks,it helps with "lengthening" the tubes to change from 3/8s to 5/16s,and avoid some hand slap/fork hits,LOL


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> View attachment 360663
> got 1 cut today 8.7 steels and a need more practice 😂👍


Nice trio there


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> 4 for the G10 Sniper and oak Goblet with 1/2 in marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


couple good lookers there


----------



## skarrd

too dang cold and windy to shoot anything today,hope tomorroh os better


----------



## Relivechildhood

Stankard757 said:


> 4 canstructions today with Crepe Myrtle gapper .6 SS black 3/4 BFly and ICE PFS 2040s BFly. 3/8 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Have you tried 0.5mm simple shot black with 3/8'' steel? If so, what do you think? By the way, what's your elongation factor ? Thank you.


----------



## Relivechildhood

Sandstorm said:


> You can put me on the board for can #1
> NLS with Snipersling black .6
> Managed to get this one cut in 4 shots with 3/8” steel. That .6 black hauls butt!
> View attachment 360671
> 
> 
> And uhh.. maybe like an honorable mention for whatever the heck you wanna call this thing…
> View attachment 360672


Only 4 shots! Impressive! In comparison with Snipersling black , what do you think of simple shot premium black latex? Thanks


----------



## Stankard757

Relivechildhood said:


> Have you tried 0.5mm simple shot black with 3/8'' steel? If so, what do you think? By the way, what's your elongation factor ? Thank you.


I shoot 3/8 steel and 1/2 inch marbles with my setups. In .5 -.55 I've tried SS blk, GZK, sumieke and BSB. The BSB is my top followed by GZK. Most SS blk seems to be to "stiff?" for my liking. No offense to the die hard SS guys. The .6 SS is part of a roll I got in a trade and was just changing it up a little. Mainly shoot full butterfly to 1/2 BFly and go for an elongation of about 450%. Don't really go by the numbers as I cut my bands a tad long and adjust by feel and trim the excess. Always going by the numbers always tends to take the fun out for me.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Relivechildhood said:


> Only 4 shots! Impressive! In comparison with Snipersling black , what do you think of simple shot premium black latex? Thanks


It was definitely luck, but thanks! You know, it’s actually been a while since I’ve used Simpleshot black. I’ve sort of had mixed results with some of it. But that was before I understood elongation properly so that could have played in. I think I have some .7 of both though. I’ll cut some of each tomorrow and let you know what I think. I always use my latex just a bit under it’s maxed out elongation factor, whatever that happens to be for that latex. Mostly I just do that by feel though. I hit the wall and then back off just a little bit.


----------



## Relivechildhood

Sandstorm said:


> It was definitely luck, but thanks! You know, it’s actually been a while since I’ve used Simpleshot black. I’ve sort of had mixed results with some of it. But that was before I understood elongation properly so that could have played in. I think I have some .7 of both though. I’ll cut some of each tomorrow and let you know what I think. I always use my latex just a bit under it’s maxed out elongation factor, whatever that happens to be for that latex. Mostly I just do that by feel though. I hit the wall and then back off just a little bit.


Whenever you have time, no rush. Since you are now shooting snipersling bands, would you say you are pretty happy with it? By the way, I am shooting 0.7mm with 350% elongation. The draw weight is very manageable. I feel I could easily go above 350%, but I prefer longer band life. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sandstorm

Relivechildhood said:


> Whenever you have time, no rush. Since you are now shooting snipersling bands, would you say you are pretty happy with it? By the way, I am shooting 0.7mm with 350% elongation. The draw weight is very manageable. I feel I could easily go above 350%, but I prefer longer band life. Thanks a lot.


Oh yeah, I’m pretty happy with it. And yeah nothing wrong with longer band life especially if you’re just target shooting.


----------



## ukj

Sandstorm said:


> You can put me on the board for can #1
> NLS with Snipersling black .6
> Managed to get this one cut in 4 shots with 3/8” steel. That .6 black hauls butt!
> View attachment 360671
> 
> 
> And uhh.. maybe like an honorable mention for whatever the heck you wanna call this thing…
> View attachment 360672


4 shots great!
But at least in my
Book section must drop
to consider a clean kill.
ukj


----------



## ukj

Stankard757 said:


> 4 for the G10 Sniper and oak Goblet with 1/2 in marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Man your wrap and tuck is art work to
match the quality of those beautiful frames, and of course accurate shots!
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm

ukj said:


> 4 shots great!
> But at least in my
> Book section must drop
> to consider a clean kill.
> ukj


Thanks. Yeah the top photo is the one I took in 4. And it was most certainly luck. It did cut clean in half though. The bottom photo there is a different can. It didn’t want to cut, just pancaked out and then I hit the tab and it fell. So I’m only counting the can in the top photo.


----------



## ukj

Modern art shot to trash
ukj


----------



## Highway41

#5
Loving this Cromag NLS








!


----------



## Sandstorm

Highway41 said:


> #5
> Loving this Cromag NLS
> View attachment 360778
> 
> !


She’s a beauty for sure.


----------



## skarrd

5/8s marbles with the MegaPaint Brush PFS and 5/16s steels with the Micro PBPFS,lol's




























then it started getting cold again


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for the natty PFS and Stumpy
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

One and an almost today


----------



## Highway41

#6


----------



## skarrd

2 for this one with 5/16s steels 















And 2 for this one ,started wit 5/16s,but was getting band slap so finished the first can with 3/8 steels,2nd can with 1/2 inch marbles,,,,,,,then it got cold again,lol


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> 2 for this one with 5/16s steels
> View attachment 360891
> View attachment 360892
> 
> And 2 for this one ,started wit 5/16s,but was getting band slap so finished the first can with 3/8 steels,2nd can with 1/2 inch marbles,,,,,,,then it got cold again,lol
> View attachment 360894
> View attachment 360895


Red one is cool

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Thanks its a plagiarized copy of my Rogue from 5Stonesurvival [on IG] but without the tube holes,dedicated flat bander


----------



## skarrd

just one today,swapped bands from rogue clone,5/16s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Tagged two today, bad weather coming up


----------



## skarrd

got 2 today with the Cromag newbies,2 of them anyway,before the rains,dang these are nice to shoot,very comfy,wasnt too sure about the SWOPFS,never shot one before,but it turned out to be a Killer,cans that is,,,,,lol


----------



## Portboy

Well bin awhile since I posted here sorry C5 just bin trying smaller targets but today me and shop rat killed a can 😁


----------



## Whytey

Wow, it's overcast and raining today with a 25C temp and I had the best session ever. Feels like I've just woken up.😊
Tried full butterfly today and it felt so easy with first shot dead centre on the can. My setup had the 8mm steelies flying flat straight and fast, just the way I prefer.
One cut and an almost.....


----------



## ukj

Whytey said:


> Wow, it's overcast and raining today with a 25C temp and I had the best session ever. Feels like I've just woken up.😊
> Tried full butterfly today and it felt so easy with first shot dead centre on the can. My setup had the 8mm steelies flying flat straight and fast, just the way I prefer.
> One cut and an almost.....
> 
> View attachment 361077
> 
> View attachment 361078


This is the fun to finish!
ukj


----------



## ukj

Really finding 3/4 draw works for me.
ukj







Was higher than wanted though truth
be told, just seems better when as close to halfs as possible proving
vertical accuracy.


----------



## skarrd

no shooting here,38 degrees was the High,and looks like its gonna get colder over the next couple days,,,,,Sheesh!


----------



## Portboy

Only have 28 feet like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## skarrd

got about an hour of sunshine today so one quick one with the Newbie  














love the way this one feels and shoots


----------



## KX4SAM

Ditti on 2 cold outside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

Split but high again
I like to have p o i directly on top fork corner sight when 3/4 draw so
need to have top band touch cheek
Just a tad higher.
ukj






At least
First time will hang lower droped section upside down and cut again.


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

Better halved
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

4 cold and snow canstructions









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Highway41

#7 with the Torque and 1/2". #8 Cromag NLS and 3/8".









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Quick one


----------



## ukj

Stankard757 said:


> 4 cold and snow canstructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


A "spinner" turned SS frame interesting
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

ukj said:


> A "spinner" turned SS frame interesting
> ukj


They've been around awhile here and there. Actually shoots pretty well and easy to make

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Portboy said:


> Quick one
> View attachment 361239


Gotta like it when halfs are close in size
Bravo
ukj


----------



## Highway41

Almost forgot to post #9.


----------



## Whytey

One today 7/16 steel full butterfly.....


----------



## ukj

Starship sling shot session Sonday!
I had loaned to a friend as model
and has been months no use.
TBG 20 mm straight
Range 12 m
10 mm steel
Rays blue roo pouch
Draw 180 cm
Relaxed 35 cm
Felt fast and powerful, wanting a chrono to know but working in
events covid has limited cash flow like a lot for a few years now!
ukj


----------



## Portboy

ukj said:


> Starship sling shot session Sonday!
> I had loaned to a friend as model
> and has been months no use.
> TBG 20 mm straight
> Range 12 m
> 10 mm steel
> Rays blue roo pouch
> Draw 180 cm
> Relaxed 35 cm
> Felt fast and powerful, wanting a chrono to know but working in
> events covid has limited cash flow like a lot for a few years now!
> ukj
> View attachment 361291


Cool 😎 and yep this Covid needs move on it’s just killing the fun money 💰


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

some Hearty folks out there shootin in the snow,makes me cold just thinking about it,LOL


----------



## Sandstorm

I had pelted the crap out of this guy with 5/16 on my scout LT yesterday but finished it off today with the new frame Cromag sent me with some bsb white and 3/8” steel. What a great shooter.


----------



## Portboy

Well tryed to get a double cut on king can you get two cans cuts for that . But I failed the tab gave up on me but still fun


----------



## Zen Sticks

So the 7.5 oz cans are harder to cut. Right? 
Geesh, that one just didn't want to give up. But I ain't no quitter.


----------



## Sandstorm

Zen Sticks said:


> So the 7.5 oz cans are harder to cut. Right?
> Geesh, that one just didn't want to give up. But I ain't no quitter.


Some cans are just a PITA man. Both Jcharmin and myself had one just unfurl on us both this week. Good to see you still made the kill!


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday at 53 degrees with 3/8s steels


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today at 61 degrees,3/8s steels


----------



## Whytey

Two today, though the second was more of a bludgeon......


----------



## Sandstorm

I had 2 today but the darned wind picked them up and threw them across the yard somewhere, along with my catchbox. Don’t count ‘em C5 until I can track ‘em down though lol.


----------



## KX4SAM

Tagged Two today. The 2nd can had 92% hit rate. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zen Sticks

Bustin' cans! 2 more down.
Trying the Scout Lt without the scales and a quick Paracord wrap. I do like that my pinky can be in the hole now.


----------



## Ibojoe

The Wenge “Halbert” did this one in.


----------



## Whytey

My trusty SB natty took one today.....










And I smacked Double Jack so many times but he wouldn't drop.....










BUGGER!


----------



## Portboy

This one today


----------



## ukj

My first day getting 2
More centered so pleased, but still room for improvement!
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans cut. Each frame got one


----------



## ukj

Before 
After
Almost like card cutting
3 shots to drop
3/4 draw
Never thought would even try card cut but getting close
ukj


----------



## Highway41

#10,11 &12
The final can (bottom left) with 7/16 steel semi buterfly.


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions for the new guys
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I had a can mostly cut. But it’s game time, and I will be back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slide-Easy

KX4SAM said:


> I had a can mostly cut. But it’s game time, and I will be back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What kind of game ya'll playin' down there?


----------



## KX4SAM

Chief’s. Vs Bengals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slide-Easy

KX4SAM said:


> Chief’s. Vs Bengals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I boycotted the NFL when the first one kneeled. I was third generation military, anyone who kneels for the flag/anthem deserves to have it's teeth kicked down it's throat...


----------



## KX4SAM

Agreed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slide-Easy

KX4SAM said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Old habits are hard to break...


----------



## Whytey

After a coupla days too busy, today two more.....


----------



## KX4SAM

Got em i’d say! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2 today. Beautiful outside. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandstorm

3 today plus I found the two that went flying across the yard lol.


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## KX4SAM

Two today. Love what i do.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whytey

I love what you do too!😁
Nice shooting.


----------



## bingo

not cut got too dark but finished tomorrow


----------



## Whytey

Only one today then moved onto a 40mm MF spinner with 80% hits.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2 today with my FUG Of many colors. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Bk at it got afew cans to cut 👍😂


----------



## Whytey

One today but a good'n!😅 Had to chase that right hand side card cut. Took a while with most shots going through the can gap.
1632 tube 8mm steel, 10m 100% Volp style frameless including small pinch-ball pouch.
Once I got the pouch to knot length dialed in BAM!


----------



## MTCole

I just started shooting last week and built a real catch box set up this evening afterwork. I tested it out by cutting my first 3 cans this evening! What a blast! I cut two with my new Scout LT I got on Monday and cut one with my Axiom Ocularis that I got last week.





































Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Took a break from can cutting to focus on 5 cm spinner in halway as weather outside not fun.
THX to Vince made 30 taper 15 .7 set up. I think a pb for me 5 shots 12 steel 10 m away
ukj


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Wow I never was on this thread. Great shooting everyone!!


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2 more today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

1 for the new frame


----------



## KX4SAM

No mercy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> Got 2 more today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice shots but seems you were just a bit high, said in the kindest way, imho once at a certain level where can hit can every shot aim
for as close to halving as possible.
I of course enjoy the drop but much less if not halved, but a cut is still a cut!
I also went thru still go thru stages of not striking where I choose, but that gives something to shoot for.
Still in awe of the snipers who can hit 4 cm or less targets from 10 m at will,
Wonder if I ever get there?
ukj
8 steel
3/4 draw
11 m range


----------



## ukj

Cold windy shot poor
3/4 draw 10 steel 10 m
Way to many rounds
Still not a sniper
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Notice. This can was hanging by a sliver when I grabbed the top to unhook it, it separated. 

In my mind, it still got away











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zen Sticks

KX4SAM said:


> Notice. This can was hanging by a sliver when I grabbed the top to unhook it, it separated.
> 
> In my mind, it still got away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That gives me lanyard envy. 
That whole setup is nice


----------



## ukj

Ttf fork width 9 cm
Pit pouch 10 mm steel
10 m range
100 % slingshot .6 ,24 taper 12
Relaxed 20, draw 80
About 15 rounds, to many
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

The Treeman “Snake Head” rides again!! Out shootn in the snow


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans down today. 
Spring is 41 days away.


----------



## ukj

2 with 2 fav frames
More mangled then cut and again
way more rounds than would like, maybe someday....
Still enjoying the quest
ukj


----------



## SteelSlinger714

What slingshot is that?


----------



## Whytey

Two today..... New bands and finished yesterday's with two hits plus a freshy.


----------



## MraK111

It's been a long day.


----------



## Whytey

MraK111 said:


> It's been a long day.


Yeah, I reckon you got some.


----------



## Portboy

First can with speedy


----------



## Zen Sticks

Love that frame @Portboy


----------



## Portboy

Zen Sticks said:


> Love that frame @Portboy


Done a gentleman’s trade with @Stankard757 and this is one of 3 he made me . Very cool little frame


----------



## Zen Sticks

Portboy said:


> Done a gentleman’s trade with @Stankard757 and this is one of 3 he made me . Very cool little frame


Agreed. Very cool frame indeed


----------



## Portboy

Two more with another first run with NLS pfs from @Booral121


----------



## Booral121

@Portboy nice one 😁💙👊🎯👍


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> @Portboy nice one 😁💙👊🎯👍


Thanks I still need get some that 100% cut up


----------



## ukj

8 steel
12 m range
Autro (spelled wrong) flat band set up
Pinch pouch with nub
As far as can stretch both arms
100 slingshot .6 18 t 10 relaxed 30
Again more rounds and a bit mangled
but first session with this exact set up.
Felt fast and even some inertia for only 8 steel
ukj







Pouch released fold vertical why I use ttf band config but for ott with great band alignment learned here on this forum of course!


----------



## KX4SAM

This can survived, but my work got done. Ill finish the can tomorrow. 

God is Good! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whytey

One of those days, took a bit to dial in but got there. Finished up with the rubber golf ball pendulum, hit 3 from 5.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

KX4SAM said:


> This can survived, but my work got done. Ill finish the can tomorrow.
> 
> God is Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, God is good Sammy, and I’d like to send up Prayers of healing for each and every person on your list there, and all my buddies here that may need one as well.

May the good Lord heal and bless each in need.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Last one to try from @Stankard757 thing is a can munching monster 👿 haha wicked cool


----------



## MTCole

The weather had been beautiful the last few days so I've been outside shooting sticks out of the trees and whatever else I could find to target. While the girls were putting together Valentines for classmates this evening, my 2 y.o. son and I went downstairs to have some man time and cut a can. He loved pulling my 7/16 steelies off of my magnet and handing them to me while cheering me on. Cut this one with my brand new SimpleShot Beanflip that came in the mail today.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Couple of quick ones just before dark. Chopping Block Hunter and a PFS FUG (built by @Hoss ).


----------



## KX4SAM

Like the bottom frame Monroe. She’s a beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> Like the bottom frame Monroe. She’s a beauty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Sammy, it was made by Ronald (aka Hoss, aka The Preacher)
Shoots very good. 

when are you ready to start the PFS training? I might be home this Saturday.


----------



## hoggy

skarrd said:


> 5/8s marbles with the MegaPaint Brush PFS and 5/16s steels with the Micro PBPFS,lol's
> View attachment 360815
> View attachment 360816
> View attachment 360817
> View attachment 360818
> then it started getting cold again


tom t hall's sneaky snake won't get that root beer, ha, i kill me.


----------



## Whytey

Monroe, that Chopping Block Hunter looks cool.


----------



## Hoss

Palmettoflyer said:


> Couple of quick ones just before dark. Chopping Block Hunter and a PFS FUG (built by @Hoss ).
> 
> View attachment 362385
> 
> 
> View attachment 362386


Nice shooting! Glad to see the FUG is shooting well for you.

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Beat the livin' snot out of Mr Beam today.....


----------



## ukj

Not as halved as would always like but droped anyway.
Sure liking 100% SS rubber!
Full draw 8 steel at 10 m
Again way to many rounds.
ukj


----------



## tool

First strict cal .177 cut of the year. 15m distance, quite a bit of patience was necessary...


----------



## Portboy

Some cans ya get quick than there ones like this haha though it never come apart


----------



## Zen Sticks

Not a lot of time available today but still able to get 1 can


----------



## Whytey

Zen Sticks said:


> Not a lot of time available today but still able to get 1 can


Looking good Mr Sticks.


----------



## KX4SAM

Tag 2 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zen Sticks

Whytey said:


> Looking good Mr Sticks.


Added a little more wrap this morning to see if I can get a little more comfort. I do love how this thing shoots.


----------



## Whytey

Zen Sticks said:


> Added a little more wrap this morning to see if I can get a little more comfort. I do love how this thing shoots.


+1 on the Scout LT.... wrap looks good mate.
Is that fork hit damage on the right fork inner tip?
I put the suspender looking braces on mine to cover a lower fork hit dent after my early short unsuccessful trial with TTF.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Whytey said:


> +1 on the Scout LT.... wrap looks good mate.
> Is that fork hit damage on the right fork inner tip?
> I put the suspender looking braces on mine to cover a lower fork hit dent after my early short unsuccessful trial with TTF.


Glad you pointed that out. I fixed it. I kept meaning to fix that. Honestly, I have no idea what made that mark. If it's a fork hit (and it could be.) I never knew it happened. And if it was a hit it was a glancing 'nick' not a true hit so it really didn't leave much of a mark so I can't be certain. Or it may have happened from me dropping it on concrete. Which I did do for sure. Honestly no clue how that got there. But... Pretty much gone now


----------



## ukj

2 cans
2 frames
Almost think 12 steel is cheating cause at speed rips bigger chunks.
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans cut. 
2 frames used. 
1 band broke.
Came in from the rain. Time to order Pizza


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice shooting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whytey

Two today 😁


----------



## Robert Pursley

Made this as a introduction to shooting cans for beginners. It’s not a perfect production, but it got my point across. Enjoy.


----------



## ukj

Got it
ukj


----------



## skarrd

these the past couple weeks,have no internet,so posting all at once,


----------



## Portboy

Casper out for 1


----------



## Whytey

Two more with the wrist lanyard ring frameless.....


----------



## ukj

Pretty good halfs
Ott 100 % slingshot .6
24-12 taper
Relaxed 19 draw 81
10 steel 10 m
About 11 shots
ukj


----------



## Azooscott

First post, first can cut. Got this beautiful natural fork from Jordan Smothers. 
3/8 steel
Simpleshot black


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for the Meatbro and beech natty
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

Stankard757 said:


> 2 canstructions for the Meatbro and beech natty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Love that little natty


----------



## Stankard757

Zen Sticks said:


> Love that little natty


Thanks Zen PM me your address

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans down.
18°F (-7°C) and snowing. BSB .52 9.5mm steel. The can on the right went pretty much as it should. The one on the left unwound on me. I was eventually freezing my butt off so I finally gave up on the sliver I was aiming at and shot off the bottom.
Spring is 34 days away


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Standard chalice resized to 80mm wide. Amazing shooter!


----------



## Portboy

One today


----------



## Ibojoe

Love that sound!!


----------



## Ibojoe

J-5 Pocket Parasite.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Azooscott said:


> First post, first can cut. Got this beautiful natural fork from Jordan Smothers.
> 3/8 steel
> Simpleshot black


That is a great looking fork! And nice shooting too....


----------



## ukj

A couple today
Not super pleased cause to mangled
but dropped anyway
ukj


----------



## Portboy

One so far day not done


----------



## ukj

Been awhile since shot my 14 mm steel
so killed two cans with it today.
.7 sobung 28 t 21
Relaxed 20 draw 81
10 m downrange
Super sure roo pouch
Felt good that upon closer inspection
To see shred left was able to hit
first shot both times, that was nice.
But 14 takes out a big chunk so maybe not that great of a shot.
ukj


----------



## TimR

I wondered if I could cut a can with 6 mm airsoft pellets. I tried hard, several different bands from up close, nope. All they will do is dent. If you succeed let me know what you're using. I know you can do it with a steel BB and a lot of patience but I mostly shoot plastic or lead inside. That bounce off cinder block is fierce. 

So the box from Pocket Predator came yesterday with some goodies including 8 mm plastic, and just for fun I shot one at a can. Rattle rattle! What, it penetrated? Sure enough, there was an 8 mm round plastic pellet inside. 

The rest of the evening all I did was dent it. I never got another penetration.


----------



## TimR

Ah, well, challenge accepted. Shooting 8mm plastic. I'm not there yet but it is starting to crack more places. 

Only 6 meters though so it doesn't really count, but that's what I have available indoors.


----------



## Whytey

3 today, full butterfly
Pretty ugly..... trying to find a comfortable and non-tweaking pouch grip.


----------



## skarrd

just one this week,still fighting with AT&t [internet]apparently they are the only service where i am at,,,,,,,,,,,,,,plus some broken pipes Way under the house,and wind,Sheesh gotta keep smiling tho


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans today. 
The wind didn't help but at least it was almost 60°F. Now 99% of the snow has melted so I did shoot in mudboots. But I wasn't cold.


----------



## bingo

1 today got half hour at and some dry weather


----------



## Stankard757

Two canstructions before I had to go for work stuff. G10 Meatbro and a Natty PFS
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

these 2 through out the day 👍**


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans today. 30°F but I felt like it was colder. The 1st can hanging by a "thread". The 2nd can I kept aiming high. Smacked some spinners some too.


----------



## Zen Sticks

1 can today. Too windy and cold for me too be playing outside.


----------



## Whytey

Two


----------



## ukj

Nice sunny almost spring day, yea!
Back to my little forest to can cut not making to much sound to bother weekend warriors.
Always felt shot ott ear anchor and 3/4 ott was my most on target but today was much better ttf.
ukj













First time shooting fishing lead split shot 6 mm ott, 3/4 draw was fun but lead deformed so looks like disposable ammo.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got a pair today, however, the coke can put up one heck of a fight











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 more for the Sycamore Sling. 50°F and muddy


----------



## Whytey

Content with a one today 😛


----------



## MTCole

Beanflip cut was relatively easy/normal. The Scout LT cut took forever and somehow on the last shot ripped the can in 3 pieces. My 2 y.o. boy came down for the last few shots and was mighty proud of me. Shot a few of his nerf balls at the cans too.
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Although most of the damage was from my Scout Limited, the bean flip was just fun to shoot. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for Wilburt and natty PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Two today 🤠


----------



## Ibojoe

Got







out with a real shredder yesterday.
The Challice by Port Boy!


----------



## Whytey

Two fb 1560mm draw.....


----------



## KX4SAM

Just what it looks like, an afternoon practice. Staying with the scout LT, until I can point and hit.


----------



## Portboy

One today


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> One today
> View attachment 363363


Oooo look at that curvy sexiness

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got two today, one a DEW, and one COKE
Back shooting GZK green on my scout Limited's


----------



## ukj

One high
One low
Thinking of a certain V Ps head as target
Ttf 24-12 100 ss .6
5 x draw ratio
10 steel, 10 m
ukj


----------



## ukj

Another thinking of a certain murdering
thug.
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

Man it’s cold!


----------



## ukj

More thinking of V P cerebellum as target, must have helped got a nice half!
ukj







A touch proud that the only natty I ever made holds up under forcefull long draw pull and shoots ok, but still prefer 
factory made as specs are constant,
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

3 Canstructions with my latest natties and the basting brush PFS























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Just off work thought I get me one


----------



## Zen Sticks

3 from yesterday. The first shot on the first can was high but ripped a nice hole out the back. So I decided to cut the top off. Did it mostly like I wanted. The next one was a little more work. I hit spinners for a while then decided for one more can. Clearly I was struggling some after shooting for about an hour. So the last can I just beat the heck out of till it finally fell.


----------



## bingo

2 today rid the Monday blues 👍


----------



## ukj

Not as clean nor as few rounds as wanted but droped anyway. Take that V P!


----------



## KX4SAM

Happy to get outside, blessed I can still hit a can!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Portboy

Last day the month and new frame and I am warming up to it well 🌞


----------



## Whytey

Back at it with 716 steel, three today.....


----------



## skarrd

the past week on the few nicer days we had,











































been really cold here


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> View attachment 363651


OY! Where did you find that picture of me?


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> OY! Where did you find that picture of me?


----------



## Whytey

Seriously, there's at least a 90% resemblance..... I'm taller and clothed.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Seriously, there's at least a 90% resemblance..... I'm taller and clothed.


With a natty around your neck and a frameless bracelet around your wrist scavenging for cans haha


----------



## TimR

Success! I cut a can with 8mm soft air pellets. Maybe not cut as much as pounded into pieces, it took 15 days of daily shooting at least 100 rounds.


----------



## Whytey

Three bludgeonings


----------



## Zen Sticks

3 cans today. Shooting in a T-shirt. Beautiful day.


----------



## Portboy

One start the month off


----------



## skarrd

just one today,spent most of my time on the spinners


----------



## ukj

Gotem ,again wishing shots were in fact doing at least a little damage to the VP
invaders.


----------



## Whytey

Zen Sticks said:


> 3 cans today. Shooting in a T-shirt. Beautiful day.


Mine were in shorts, tank top and bare feet.....


----------



## Whytey

ukj said:


> Gotem ,again wishing shots were in fact doing at least a little damage to the VP
> invaders.
> View attachment 363730
> 
> [/QUOTEsee you are Putin them clean through


I see you are Putin some serious damage on those cans..... good job!


----------



## ukj

Clever
Like it
Hope , sure, myself and others continue
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today. Who knows, might go out later











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

Putin more shots to the head at least my little symbolic support.
A first for me three sections with 12 steel ott at 10 m
ukj


----------



## RonanMcLlyr

First Can! Took around 50 shots.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Started working on these 2 cans with the Scout LT until the band broke. Grabbed the Sycamore Sling and finished the job.


----------



## Portboy

Feed these guys before finishing


----------



## skarrd

no cans today,.177s and 1/4 inch at spinners


----------



## ukj

Its offical
I am a can cut addict
Almost every day weather permitting
Enjoying that can change between ott and ttf ear anchor and 3/4 and full draw 
and remain about 9/10 hits with all.
Again just now with vp in mind took out 2. Strange the carnage 12 steel can do,
ukj


----------



## skarrd

i have been going back and forth with spinners,but still like the sound of a steely hitting a can


----------



## ukj

skarrd said:


> i have been going back and forth with spinners,but still like the sound of a steely hitting a can


In my catch boxes have both a line to hang cans in the center and also
a few spinners below. 
Best of both worlds but the payoff of the final can drop shot just gets it for me.
Sure in my head but feel I aim more concentrated on remaining strip, sometimes approach to see where to strike using can markings for reference, well pleased when back at 10 m get
it first shot!
Funny but I start to move around in
My mini forest so close to my apt
to get different angles and distances.
When the strip is almost dead in line
do cheat and search a larger target by displacing along the radius.
ukj


----------



## Portboy

Got a big unraveling king lol top to bottom of catch box 😂


----------



## High Desert Flipper

skarrd said:


> i have been going back and forth with spinners,but still like the sound of a steely hitting a can



I have been stuck on cans for a while and need to get back to spending more time with spinners again. I will miss the cans for a bit when I get to it.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Still Working on that foam ball. With the exception of once in the green can, all those can hits have been accidentally. I find it funny that now when I hit a can it's "ah! Dang it". It may be time to just shoot them off there soon and hang new. They do last longer for me when I try not to shoot them. I also hit that bottom right spinner completely on accident too. Good times.


----------



## TimR

I tried practice golf balls, hard plastic ones both with and without holes. 
I got so many unpredictable ricochets I gave up on them. 
Hard to remember, but i think that was both airguns and slingshots.


----------



## ukj

By far the worst can cut of my short slingshot life.
I usually look forward to having to
be accurate when the strip appears and must hit to drop.
This eve I was worthless, could not
get on target, in my defence was shooting 12 steel max draw my weakest set up but still was just not constant at all!
It was windy, cold and getting dark but still so not happy with my digression.
Anyway tomorrow is a new day
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks

TimR said:


> I tried practice golf balls, hard plastic ones both with and without holes.
> I got so many unpredictable ricochets I gave up on them.
> Hard to remember, but i think that was both airguns and slingshots.


I actually bought these foam ones because it was that or two tone plastic with a seam they looked like a seam hit would kill it. So I thought I'd try these. I'm actually impressed with how it's holding up. It now has numerous slits/cracks in it from being hit but it has yet to break. Fingers crossed it just explodes into pieces one of these times. That would be fun. I've got 23 more. And as often as I still miss it... Those may last me a while. But I haven't really noticed any real ricochet issues. I have been using 9.5mm steel.


----------



## ukj

A couple of inches to high for me but still split.


----------



## KX4SAM

Happy to get one today. Especially with this frame. Blessed to own it. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zen Sticks

KX4SAM said:


> Happy to get one today. Especially with this frame. Blessed to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes indeed! That's a beautiful frame!


----------



## skarrd

these three 3 saturday,bands broke at 12 shots,tubes snapped after 4 shots so the spi shot had to finish the canwith 3 more shots,then it got dark,lol.


----------



## skarrd

these 3 cans today,the frameless is a PocketPredater pre tied,that was one solid band [found a couple like this],flat band frameless is definatly different


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Oooohhhh, a frameless. Very nice!


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> Happy to get one today. Especially with this frame. Blessed to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great frame, did you make it or got how may I ask?
> ukj


----------



## ukj

Framless can cut, bravo!
I have yet to and will most likley not lose the frame.
Really liking vinces suggestion taper 30-15 for 10mm steel, fast with
inertia it feels.
ukj







But today was happy to finish cause right hand getting tired from ammo pinch.
If my 3 month ago mini digi scale would arrive would know draw weight.
ukj


----------



## ukj

And another
Liking 8 steel cause takes longer for me to drop.
And always felt liked ott 3/4 draw best but more and more shooting ttf.







ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Finished this one and started another. Hand got tired. These are set tight. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> Finished this one and started another. Hand got tired. These are set tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not a lot I miss in America but a super cold mountain dew on a hot summer day was great, but better for health
now a Belgium beer just before dinner.
Gotta a green theme going on there!
ukj


----------



## TimR

Zen Sticks said:


> I actually bought these foam ones because it was that or two tone plastic with a seam they looked like a seam hit would kill it. So I thought I'd try these. I'm actually impressed with how it's holding up. It now has numerous slits/cracks in it from being hit but it has yet to break.


I found one in my bag, thought it was hollow but it seems to be solid lightweight foam, so I hung it up
.
I think now it was airguns I gave up on because of the ricochets. The slingshot isn't quite the same problem.

Yes, it does bounce unpredictably and the ammo doesn't always stay in the catchbox. That's not too much of a problem, because indoors I shoot plastic, 6 and 8 mm softair. So the occasional bounce doesn't do any harm. As rarely as i hit it, it is unlikely to ever wear out. I can't see any damage at all so far. 

Maybe steel would tear it up, but steel also probably would stay in the catchbox.


----------



## Zen Sticks

TimR said:


> I found one in my bag, thought it was hollow but it seems to be solid lightweight foam, so I hung it up
> .
> I think now it was airguns I gave up on because of the ricochets. The slingshot isn't quite the same problem.
> 
> Yes, it does bounce unpredictably and the ammo doesn't always stay in the catchbox. That's not too much of a problem, because indoors I shoot plastic, 6 and 8 mm softair. So the occasional bounce doesn't do any harm. As rarely as i hit it, it is unlikely to ever wear out. I can't see any damage at all so far.
> 
> Maybe steel would tear it up, but steel also probably would stay in the catchbox.


This one won't last much longer. I've been shooting it with 9.5mm steel. But I miss it as much as I hit it.


----------



## skarrd

High Desert Flipper said:


> Oooohhhh, a frameless. Very nice!


yeah thats the 2nd bandset i pulled out of the PP box like that [i cut the first one and used it normal] decided to give flat/frameless a try


----------



## skarrd

and another greenie today,this hot cold weather is for the birds,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

Got a good start, but back, hand, said come in today. You will see these again. Lord Willing. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo




----------



## Whytey

After several days break, I got this ONE after a long chase.
3/4 bf started with a frameless 1632 ball pinch loop until the pouch tie let go and finished with my M2 wrist lanyard-ring setup.


----------



## ukj

Thinking of v p 
Bang accurate on target
Dead can to bad......
ukj


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> After several days break, I got this ONE after a long chase.
> 3/4 bf started with a frameless 1632 ball pinch loop until the pouch tie let go and finished with my M2 wrist lanyard-ring setup.
> 
> View attachment 364211


New bracelet going on nice


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans and a golf ball split. Tried a different way to hang my cans. It worked well. But, I will need to lower them next time. Already have another golf ball ready to hang tomorrow.


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> New bracelet going on nice


Yeah, it's a tad smaller and firmer on the wrist than the green M1..... zipping the 8mm steel nicely.


----------



## ukj

Strange that today scalped my V P
vodoo can doll.
Rebanded my first and last natty from Vert pouch Aurtoro (sp) to standard ott single fold v up pouch horizontal for better band alignment. Seems to shoot
ok 
ukj


----------



## ukj

Not even close to a card cut or match light but for me best can cut shot of my short slingshot life.
Proud to say got it in one shot.
Maybe hit just a little high or low of strip shown in photo but felt very near.
Again cheating to use 12 steel as is so
distructive but I cycle thouogh my 4 frames,ttf ,ott ,3/4 , long draw in each ammo size 8 10 12
So progressing in confidence and found today shooting just a little faster worked well, but that might just be today, tomorrow could different.
ukj


----------



## Portboy

This can had a ton fight in it was going pull up a chair 🤨


----------



## Whytey

Three down though started hitting high.
Think I need to try sticking with one frame for some consistency..... mmmmmaybe. 3/4 butterfly with 8mm for sure.😊


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Three down though started hitting high.
> Think I need to try sticking with one frame for some consistency..... mmmmmaybe. 3/4 butterfly wit 8mm for sure.😊
> 
> View attachment 364400
> 
> 
> View attachment 364402


Ya I need to do a Mono challenge myself always switching frames .


----------



## ukj

Personally cant stop changing frames, they get lonley, told me so.
But so sure choosing one anchor, draw ammo, frame, pouch, latex is the path to accuracy even understood can
only manage a week or so with setup then change,
Often wish was disciplined enough
or more extreme had only one, so
choice, which one....
Oh well
ukj


----------



## Portboy

ukj said:


> Personally cant stop changing frames, they get lonley, told me so.
> But so sure choosing one anchor, draw ammo, frame, pouch, latex is the path to accuracy even understood can
> only manage a week or so with setup then change,
> Often wish was disciplined enough
> or more extreme had only one, so
> choice, which one....
> Oh well
> ukj


We’ll going try plinkers for awhile but probably sneak a few different ones out


----------



## skarrd

this one monday,







then these 2 wednesday


----------



## skarrd

and then today,,,,,wasnt even gonna shoot today,but some awesome Cromag slingmail showed up and this happened 




























Sweet frame,points and shoots excellent,and great looking to boot,my uglys are gonna get lonely,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> View attachment 364323
> 
> View attachment 364322


Wanna change places for a week?
Bloody humid 35C here.....😓


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Wanna change places for a week?
> Bloody humid 35C here.....😓


Your bands should have some snap to them . The cold 🥶 knocks a lot snap out them . The little 1/4 bands I had on little bro will send a bb sailing right through a pop can in summer but in winter just a dent .


----------



## Zen Sticks

Whytey said:


> Wanna change places for a week?
> Bloody humid 35C here.....


Humidity. Yuck. I can relate. Stay cool.


----------



## KX4SAM

ukj said:


> Not even close to a card cut or match light but for me best can cut shot of my short slingshot life.
> Proud to say got it in one shot.
> Maybe hit just a little high or low of strip shown in photo but felt very near.
> Again cheating to use 12 steel as is so
> distructive but I cycle thouogh my 4 frames,ttf ,ott ,3/4 , long draw in each ammo size 8 10 12
> So progressing in confidence and found today shooting just a little faster worked well, but that might just be today, tomorrow could different.
> ukj
> View attachment 364354
> View attachment 364355


Solid shooting my friend. And nice pictures. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

this one again today with 5/16s steels and a little can,


----------



## Whytey

Two more to the 8mm LT and finished with the golfball.....


----------



## Ibojoe

Putting the new guy through its paces.


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> Solid shooting my friend. And nice pictures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you but full disclosure,
many times when the strand is left it takes me multipul shots to hit, but there is progression so its all good!
Had not discovered can cutting not sure my S S life would be as addictive.
My name is David, I am a slingshot can cutting addict.
There are far worse ones.
ukj


----------



## ukj

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 364603
> Putting the new guy through its paces.


Did you craft this beauty?
Not sure if approiate but thats a sexy frame imho.
That thin waist, curves and style.
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2 today. Tried to cut coke can into three sections. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

8 shots to get strand.
3 after strand photo.
Very pleased with half.
10 mm steel ttf
10 m 
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans and one band. I was really finding my spot with the Sycamore Sling. And the band snapped. Finished the cans with the LT then worked on a 3mm spinner and golf ball.


----------



## Whytey

Three with the GB.....


----------



## ukj

Take that again V P voodo can doll
10 mm 10 m 3/4 draw 100 % SS .6
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 today. Somewhere in the upper 60°f range. Sunny, slight breeze. Nice day.


----------



## skarrd

these on monday and tuesday with the "uglie sisters",just done with the green 1632s {?} or whatever they are put flats back on and brought the shot/hit count back down into the high 20s/low 30s with 5/16s steels,


----------



## Ibojoe

The .44 cal. Is just rippin em apart


----------



## ukj

Got it.
So strange liking ttf so much these days.
ukj







Forgot how well Rays pouch black roo feels!


----------



## bingo

half hour today was dry so got 1 finished and cut another all different tapers and 100% .75 bands


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions. 5.5oz and a 6oz steel can @ 30ft









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> 2 canstructions. 5.5oz and a 6oz steel can @ 30ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


What is the little frame Mike, HDPE and one of your designs ? 
It’s cool, like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> What is the little frame Mike, HDPE and one of your designs ?
> It’s cool, like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


PVC frame from @skarrd 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

1 can today. Rumor has it there was another can involved with this incident but witnesses are being uncooperative.


----------



## skarrd

just 2 today [wednesday]


----------



## ukj

Thinking of U, V P, shredded
12 steel 10 m ott pit pouch
ukj


----------



## bingo




----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,got to windy/rainy for 177's so moved into the garage,still managed 1 cut with ol ******,


----------



## skarrd

**** = w h i t e y ,lol


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> **** = w h i t e y ,lol


I was wondering. That's funny. How dare you


----------



## skarrd

just this one today,5/16s steels,


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans today. 
Put bands on the Cedar KISS and took her out for her first shoot. Took the one band off and put it back on and... The 3mm spinner started flipping. Cut cans and worked the rest of the targets till it started to rain. Good thing too. My thumb was kind of starting to hurt.

"It will cut" - Doug Marcaida


----------



## Relivechildhood

skarrd said:


> these 2 cans today 1st one with 3/8s steels,was getting hand slap [cold] so switched to 5/8s marbles for 2nd can,good day despite the weather
> View attachment 360402
> View attachment 360403


Thanks for sharing. This slingshot of your seems to have a quite narrow outer fork width. It shoots very high right? That is my experience. Do you feel comfortable every time you shoot, you have to aim a lot lower than your target to compensate for that? Thanks


----------



## Relivechildhood

skarrd said:


> just one today. blowing out the cobwebs on the frameless,2040s and 5/16s steels
> View attachment 360540


Cool stuff! Do you have a pic or video to show how to shoot with a D-ring? Thank you.


----------



## ukj

Another one for the V P scum
Max draw modded pinch pouch
8 steel 10 m
Was not very on target today way to many rounds
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

ukj said:


> Another one for the V P scum
> Max draw modded pinch pouch
> 8 steel 10 m
> Was not very on target today way to many rounds
> ukj
> View attachment 365007


You had fun right, outside not at a desk. And GOT A KILL!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Only one today after a long chase.
Just not feeling it at the moment with shots going predominantly high and right, lots of just misses..... inconsistency with my 3/4 bf anchor maybe, dunno.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> these 2 today,got to windy/rainy for 177's so moved into the garage,still managed 1 cut with ol ****,
> View attachment 364964
> View attachment 364965


Don’t shoot PFS Steven, but loving the shape of those two shooters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## bingo

1 in today don't know what's up with the blue pic


----------



## KX4SAM

Got the kill shot. Red tailed hawk watching close. 

Shooting simple shots .7











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Relivechildhood said:


> Cool stuff! Do you have a pic or video to show how to shoot with a D-ring? Thank you.


no vids but it just slips on the little finger and then you shoot it frameless style


----------



## skarrd

Relivechildhood said:


> Thanks for sharing. This slingshot of your seems to have a quite narrow outer fork width. It shoots very high right? That is my experience. Do you feel comfortable every time you shoot, you have to aim a lot lower than your target to compensate for that? Thanks


it actually shoots on target-left corner frame-which is surprising ,most pfs you have to compensate for mthe narrow fork width by aiming just under target


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Don’t shoot PFS Steven, but loving the shape of those two shooters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell,gonna try making a gapper with this frame style,very comfy-surprisingly-and very on target


----------



## skarrd

these today-spinner in the front yard,PBPFS in the back yard


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> Got the kill shot. Red tailed hawk watching close.
> 
> Shooting simple shots .7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Just dew it
ukj


----------



## ukj

More shredded than clean cut, oh well dropped anyway.
More and more leaning ttf, strange cause always thought was a ott guy.
ukj


----------



## bingo

finished 1 off


----------



## Zen Sticks

1 can today.
Absolutely beautiful day. And I spent too much of it working.


----------



## ukj

Cause moved catch box single t shirt closer to front to help stop bounce back wanted to test.
Got 2
Not sure helped bouce bach though more so with high 12 steel long draw shots, they bounce back, bummer.













Finding myself liking 10 steel as opposed to 8,12 just feels best pouch grip size.
And 3/4 draw ott, ttf most on target compaired to ott and long draw.
But still fun to change!
ukj


----------



## bingo

a need some practice 😂


----------



## Stankard757

1 canstruction and a Salsa top for Wilburt









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Got two today 🤟🏻


----------



## skarrd

weird day today,hurricane like conditions in the AM,sunny pleasant day 2 hours later,gotta love S.TX. so got these 2 today with "curvaceous" and 3/8s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today just before the storm. Never shot when the wind blowing so hard my bands were vibrating

The longer i shoot, the pouch hand gets tired. Or blame it on the wind. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

After a year or so testing many setups have found my fav.
Ott 9 cm outer fork
10 steel
100 % sling shot .6
Relaxed 20 cm
Draw to ear loab anchor valley between 
index knucle and middle finger 81 cm
at ear lobe. Slightly twist pouch for better pouch band align and thumb forward.
Funny less than 4 ratio but clean thru alu can.
Pinch pouch
Trough in fork with line on band for sight.
Hit 4 cm spinner 5 times in a row, know for many this is easy for me progress.
My personal challenge is how many to drop after strand remains. Today 2 shots from 10 m.
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks

3 cans today. As well and a foam golf ball and a ping pong ball. Once I saw the foam one start to break I couldn't leave it alone till I shot it off the cord. Enjoyed killing the golf ball so much I repeated the process with a ping pong ball because they break faster.


----------



## skarrd

ukj said:


> After a year or so testing many setups have found my fav.
> Ott 9 cm outer fork
> 10 steel
> 100 % sling shot .6
> Relaxed 20 cm
> Draw to ear loab anchor valley between
> index knucle and middle finger 81 cm
> at ear lobe. Slightly twist pouch for better pouch band align and thumb forward.
> Funny less than 4 ratio but clean thru alu can.
> Pinch pouch
> Trough in fork with line on band for sight.
> Hit 4 cm spinner 5 times in a row, know for many this is easy for me progress.
> My personal challenge is how many to drop after strand remains. Today 2 shots from 10 m.
> ukj
> View attachment 365252
> View attachment 365253


that little strand thats left can be a count killer,especially if there is any kind of breeze moving the can


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> Got one today just before the storm. Never shot when the wind blowing so hard my bands were vibrating
> 
> The longer i shoot, the pouch hand gets tired. Or blame it on the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


the bones in the back of my hand get tired/achy after a lot of shots,


----------



## Ibojoe

All cans are not created equal. This one took a brutal pounding from the Island Made Halbert. I was beginning to think it wasn’t going to give in there for a while.


----------



## Roll Fast

Zen Sticks said:


> 1 can today.
> Absolutely beautiful day. And I spent too much of it working.


That is a beautiful natural you have there!
Love the colours in the wood.


----------



## skarrd

got 2 today with the SSOTM sling and 5/16s steels,very comfy little shooter


----------



## Zen Sticks

Roll Fast said:


> That is a beautiful natural you have there!
> Love the colours in the wood.


Thanks you very much. I'm really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans today. 
One this morning when it wasn't raining.
One this afternoon when it wasn't raining.


----------



## Whytey

Two today frameless fb.


----------



## ukj

10 steel, 10 m
3/4 draw pinch pouch
Loving heavyer piggy frame, thx P S!
Nice halfs about 11 shots
ukj


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Not much shooting the past two weeks, probably the least of any two week period over the past several years. BUT, back at it today. With cans of course- I really missed them. One each with 5/16" and 7/16".


----------



## ukj

Strand with it

























Got one in one, the other two, progress is rewarding!
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

One more today


----------



## Stankard757

3 Canstructions























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Two with the new eucalypt


----------



## skarrd

finished up shooting the BB can,with full power bands-def not my best idea,lol- and then killed one with a less vicious shooter


----------



## ukj

Much more shredded than cut, still dead V P voodo doll.
ukj


----------



## Whytey

Happy with two 😎


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one. Happy to get one











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

finished 1 and got another slow shots today with little injury 8.7 steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out with the NEW (to me ) frame. Loaded with SS.1 bands, shorts hard and straight.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Got 2 cans today. Runners. Both of them got loose and made a break for it at one point. But I was able to round them up.


----------



## skarrd

changed from tubes to bands and finished this one off-sideways- lol














Super Quick band change system idea courtesy of Whytey


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> changed from tubes to bands and finished this one off-sideways- lol
> View attachment 365562
> View attachment 365563
> Super Quick band change system idea courtesy of Whytey


Your welcome sir.
Sometimes temporary things become stayers.😊


----------



## Whytey

Two more.....
As I had hoped, the new natty is more accurate at FB draw.
Finished on the dancing golf ball.👍


----------



## Ibojoe

Got in a quick cut with my new natural from Darrell.


----------



## ukj

Before the rain







First time and strange that got 3 parts with one shot.....
ukj


----------



## High Desert Flipper

ukj said:


> Before the rain
> View attachment 365599
> 
> First time and strange that got 3 parts with one shot.....
> ukj



Nice shooting, must've been some heavy high impact ammo!


----------



## Ibojoe

lol. These bands were shooting 7/16 steel. That’s about as small as I ever go. My wife drinks a bunch of the flavored water drinks so I have to keep up.


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans today. The first can I was hitting high and ended up shooting the top off. So the second can I decided to focus in tighter and shoot the bottom off. Once the bottom was gone there was still so much can still hanging that I kept shooting. Once it opened up I was able to pick it apart. It was the can that kept on giving! Great time.
Happy shooting


----------



## Whytey

Two more


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> lol. These bands were shooting 7/16 steel. That’s about as small as I ever go. My wife drinks a bunch of the flavored water drinks so I have to keep up.


My wife likes the same flavored bubbly water- keeps me in cans without drinking soda or too much beer.


----------



## KX4SAM

I quit counting shots a long time ago, but I dumped the bucket. 

12 shots. I’ll take it and smile!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

Sure liking my piggy at 3/4 draw
10 steel more and more most liked
size
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans today. Felt like messing with a few different tapers since it was warm weather. The Little Beech dropped it's first can today. It is banded for clay and the steel was a little too heavy. So I loosened up a can a little then dropped it with little beech.


----------



## skarrd

this one today with 5/8s marbles,simple shot .08 1/2 inch straights,7 inch AL,while.pumping rain water out of pond project



































wind blowing everything around


----------



## Whytey

Two frameless


----------



## ukj

Killed it







100 SS latex has nice feel
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the Batapult









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1 before the hail started


----------



## skarrd

just 1 today,with this beauty


----------



## Zen Sticks

bingo said:


> View attachment 365712
> 1 before the hail started


Oh, hail no!


----------



## Hoss

Ibojoe said:


> Got in a quick cut with my new natural from Darrell.
> View attachment 365585


That wood is beautiful 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Thank you. I’m sure proud of it.


----------



## KX4SAM

My black scout has short bands for finishing up a tough can. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling

Don't know if this counts but first ever can cut... kinda 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

peeled it like an apple,good cut b


----------



## skarrd

these today


----------



## Zen Sticks

Got 2 cans today.


----------



## ukj

So cold and windy took way to
long







One of the worst sessions in a long time, my releases were just poor.
Was, is fun to progress sucks to shoot
so inconsistant.
Tomorrow another day....
ukj


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Thank you. I’m sure proud of it.


I can't put mine down...


----------



## Ibojoe

just rippn em.


----------



## JASling

Been working on this one since yesterday. Damn vegetable cans!!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

Second one for the night. Finished a lot a lot faster than does other cans.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just one today


----------



## ukj

Got 2
No wind and sunny ,good.







One to high for my taste
Funny the difference a day makes
off target often yesterday
On today and sure my most powerful
hits using my only natty and long draw
with 12 steel.
Take that, one for VP other for DT
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Two outing to get these. Got bad bloated (again ha ha). So later went back out. 

Thank you Bill Hayes. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions for the Axe and Dorian. The Dorian got 2 before calling for a pit stop









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

3 cannibalizations today,2 with baby death and 1 with curvacious#3


----------



## skarrd

i know this is a can cutting forum,but how do you -who shoot lighters- get them to explode? mine just shatter,tried empty and full,3/8s and 5/16s steels,no explode,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ukj

Must be getting at least a litte more on target as less rounds with 8 steel







ukj
Have to say, a frame at 6 euro plus a little shipping, latex that lasts and lasts thx to cuffs, ammo so cheap, great hobby!


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions with the Lizards.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just one today


----------



## ukj

Another less than stellar performance, 
way to many not on target, oh well.
The strand took over 10 shoots to hit. Bummer!
ukj


----------



## JASling

Sharing is caring!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> i know this is a can cutting forum,but how do you -who shoot lighters- get them to explode? mine just shatter,tried empty and full,3/8s and 5/16s steels,no explode,,,,,,,,,,


You can light a birthday candle behind the lighter. A full lighter and a half a candle will most likely do something


----------



## Portboy




----------



## bingo

back at it


----------



## bingo

nailed another 1 after diner


----------



## ukj

2 frames
2 cans
12 steel 10 m
Satisfied with not many shots for each cut but 12 does damage.
At least for me the difference between 8, 10 and 12 mm steel is huge when
can cutting!








ukj


----------



## Innlou

Well it’s aluminum but not technically a can, more bottle. Rebel and marbles.


----------



## Zen Sticks

4 cans today. 1st couple took a bit. First time shooting the Nattie Bone and it took a bit to settle into it. But once I got use to the narrower fork width I found it very accurate. Then a couple more with the Cedar KISS. Because I am very accurate with it and I wanted to feel good about myself because the 1st two cans took too long to cut


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> You can light a birthday candle behind the lighter. A full lighter and a half a candle will most likely do something


we use to do that with spray paint cans and 22 rifles when i lived in the desert,needed the rifle to get a far enuff distance from the explosions,lol
schrapnel is not fun,,,,,but that is another story


----------



## skarrd

started out with the OPFS's and 5/16s steels,but the wind was wreaking havoc on aiming so dug out one of my old marble shooters and got the last one


----------



## skarrd

also finally finished the can on the insomnia range last night


----------



## KX4SAM

Changed my Anchor point, worked.


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> Changed my Anchor point, worked.
> 
> View attachment 366240


From what to what please?
Also tweeking mine interested in your change.
A very rare day for me not one shot,
first S S related pain.
Right thumb joint very stiff and sore from pinching hard while shooting long draw 12 with heavy weight draw.
No worries spring has sprung and water sports back in daily life
Big time.
ukj


----------



## Whytey

3 more 🙃


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Hoss said:


> That wood is beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ronald, that one I believe was out of sweet Birch…..has that greenish Poplar wood color to it….the wood works beautifully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> these today
> View attachment 365861
> View attachment 365862


Steven, did you shorten the grip on that bent metal frame sling ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Innlou said:


> Well it’s aluminum but not technically a can, more bottle. Rebel and marbles.
> View attachment 366186
> View attachment 366186


Beautiful frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## ukj

Loving splitting 150 ml smaller cans.
Not so easy to find and we do not drink any soda products so dumpster diving to find.
No doubt for me 10 steel at 10 m
With 3/4 draw piggy with fiber optic sight pinch pouch 100% ss .6
and ttf china with sight notch and line on top band are my fav can cutting set ups.
After the strand 2 rounds to drop, way ok for me.













ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

this BSB is really smooth. A pleasure to draw.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today. Thumb at corner of mouth; finger resting on check. It’s made a difference 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

2 so far🤓


----------



## ukj

Stankard757 said:


> 2 so far🤓
> View attachment 366295
> 
> View attachment 366294


I really like the looks of that frame,
would you please post more photos of it please?
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

ukj said:


> I really like the looks of that frame,
> would you please post more photos of it please?
> ukj
> View attachment 366322


That was a test before it was finished. Heres the thread I started on it Little curvy natty


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Steven, did you shorten the grip on that bent metal frame sling ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


oh yeah,it was a folding/wristbrace-Black widow,so i cut the bootom off ,and now its more pocket friendly 
i shoot pinch up on the forks so dont need 10 feet of handle stickin out,lol


----------



## ukj

So fun to progress!
P B for me, 2 cut with cheapest China plastic frame I thought to fragile to use so wraped with cotton line and C A to reinforce.
Shoots just fine 3/4 draw with 8 steel and Rays bb pouch.
Had almost forgot even had this but happy to fire it.
Just need to remember bug spray to keep mossies away.
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

3 Canstructions and a whole lotta spinners









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

managed to get a few between wind gusts,Man its been blowing for 3 days,sheesh!


----------



## ukj

Best halfs ever and only 7 rounds, well pleased!
The fiber optic sight is as close as I can aim working well.
Piggy frame 3/4 draw pinch pouch sure my fav at the moment with 10 steel.
I was tired after high jumping kiteboard session but that seemed to calm
my shots. So blessed to have mini forest just across the street and no
one to bother me, gotta love that.
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

just bangin em apart. Fun stuff!


----------



## JASling

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just the one today with one of the spaltings


----------



## bingo

portboy champ out today Great little frame cut this in less than 20 hits


----------



## Whytey

Two to Maggie


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 with the Natty Bone. Shooting a little low on the first one. I brought the shots up a skosh on the next one but then the rain started. So then I just ripped steel at it to get out of the rain. Too bad the rain showed up. There was still plenty of target area left on that first can.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one! I am enjoying this frame. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans today.
One with the Natty Bone and one with the Cedar KISS. Really liking how the Natty Bone shoots. I wasn't sure how Id' like the narrower 78mm fork width. But it took very little time to get comfortable with it.


----------



## ukj

So nice spring here except for mosquitos which sure like to vampire me when I can cut in my personal mini forest. Oh well small price to pay for the fun.
10 steel long draw 10 m
Modded pinch pouch
Angled fork top ultra cheap china hdpe
frame
Was nice
ukj


----------



## skarrd

no cans today just shooting marty,farty and da rubber duck,1/4 inch steels,with the goblin


----------



## Stankard757

2 today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Killed it way to fast almost ready to stop can cuts with 12 steel more so with 3/4 or long draw, just to much damage.
5 shots and so funny that first folded in half, second opened, and following split.
ukj


----------



## skarrd

just one today,started with 5/16s,but to much hand slap so switched to 3/8s,beat the snot out of it


----------



## Whytey

Two canstructions to the modified Maggie.
Reshaped the tips to reduce knuckleslap(thanks @Palmettoflyer). Forks are a bit shorter but that's progress.😊


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> beat the snot out of it
> View attachment 366743


Me too. 👊


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans from yesterday.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Lots of shooting today but only 1 can. Although it was the first can cut for me with the Lil Beech.


----------



## skarrd

got a few in today,plus beatin snot out of the spinners 






















and a little gapper action too all 3/8s steels


----------



## Zen Sticks

4 cans blown apart today. Two were from this afternoon, two from this evening.


----------



## skarrd

just one today with the finished up SSOTM entry


----------



## Whytey

Two to the new pfs ICE.....


----------



## KX4SAM

First shoot in 6 days, and it shows! Another shot or 2 3 way split. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

8 steel
Rays bb pouch
Sobong .7 straight 12 mm 22 cm relaxed 3/4 draw
4 E with shipping plastic China frame 
wrapped with line and CA to trust it.
Can more shredded than clean half cuts, oh well,
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## ukj

Another two bite the dust
12 steel
10 m
One ttf
One ott
Ultra cheap scout copys hdpe
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

3 Canstructions today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today 1st was 3/8s steels [they kill the can way to quick] other 2 were 5/16s steels,


----------



## Zen Sticks

Two from yesterday.

I was going to post this last night but I fell asleep in "my chair". Woke this morning, opened my phone... To this pic.


----------



## bingo

quickest 1 in a while this 1 20 15 .75 100% bands 8.7 steel 40 odd shots


----------



## skarrd

just one today,wind is playing havoc with everything,,,,,,,,still cut one and then beat the snot out of the top 
Thanks to JASling for the template for his CPFS,


----------



## skarrd

4 today still fighting the winds,intermittant now,lol





























and the damaged spinners


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> 4 today still fighting the winds,intermittant now,lol
> View attachment 367206
> View attachment 367207
> View attachment 367208
> View attachment 367209
> 
> and the damaged spinners
> View attachment 367210


..... I'm just a newbie, I'll get there.....


----------



## Whytey

Two today after 3 days break


----------



## bingo

1 today maybe go for 2


----------



## bingo




----------



## KX4SAM

The sling I’m shooting at kill time gets the credit. 

Just happened to be a natty I finished this AM. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandstorm

75mph wind gusts today so just shootin’ the 💩. Bill sent me a ridiculously small spinner with my last order though so I’m thinking about devising some kind of living room catchbox.


----------



## ukj

I love big steel, 14mm
But cans do not
10 m 
Sobung .7 28 taper 18 ,20 relaxed
draw 81
Do not like 10 cm fork width
as with my earloab anchor as used to 9 cm having tip on target, so must aim half cm lower on fork tip, I get there not to bad.
Interesting that with this exact same set up could only fire off 20 or so well aimed not shaking about 6 months ago. Daily shooting and pouch grip strength must be much better.
Each can took about 10 shots to split.
So funny to shoot 14 after 8 yesterday!
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

3 Canstructions with my @Palmettoflyer Conus and my new Aardvarks























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1 in the evening


----------



## Whytey

Two to fb pfs, skinny and stubborn Ned.


----------



## ukj

Been awhile since enjoyed Rays bb pouch, sure works well for 8 steel.
5 euro plastic frame
More shots than would like but ok.







ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

The latest curve.


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> ..... I'm just a newbie, I'll get there.....


some days are better than others


----------



## skarrd

yeterday with the JCharmin Aardvark for 2 and also the JASlings battle axe


----------



## skarrd

had another go round this evening,















can cut








beat the snot outa it,








end results,
and the last one before dark,an imp from JCharmain 1/4 inch straight .08 simple shots,


----------



## ukj

Love my little heavy ergo piggy.
3/4 suits it well.
10 steel sure my fav ammo, but still 
like the change of 8 and 12.
ukj


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 367341
> The latest curve.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 367341
> The latest curve.


Beautiful  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

2 quick canstructions
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zen Sticks

4 cans over the weekend. Lots of clay was shot all over my backyard as well


----------



## KX4SAM

I stayed out two long, back hurts, but I WANTED this kill. I know you all understand 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

A can a day keeps the blues away,
and escape from my non stop talking wife.
12 steel
3/4 , snapped band on ttf was very old.
Also some long draw and ear ott.
Love Spring, HATE mosquitoes!







ukj


----------



## Slide-Easy

KX4SAM said:


> I stayed out two long, back hurts, but I WANTED this kill. I know you all understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sammy, is that one of Darrell's forks?


----------



## KX4SAM

No, that was a Crete Myrtle from my front yard. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

got these this morning just as the rains were hitting-been raining ever since,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Zen Sticks

1 can today. I was working spinners but when I was done, I just didn't feel complete. Till I hung a can.... And dropped that sucker. I feel much better now.
Happy shooting everyone


----------



## skarrd

Me also,working the spinners and just had to cut a can,gettin kinda low on cans,dang woman go on diet days and quit drinkin the sodas,,,,,,,,,,








and the cans,








also got bored and shot at a paper plate [my sandwich was on it]








20 shots total


----------



## Zen Sticks

@skarrd Sounds like someone there needs to start drinking La Croix, Bubbly or one of the 100 other canned sparkling waters. See if you can gett her hooked. It's just water, but you get cans. We just refer to it all as "Fizzy Bubbala" here. Between my wife and I ... Plenty of cans and not unhealthy. Win/win.
(Says the guy who's last can cut was the beer I just drank. But, still....)


----------



## ukj

I have completly lost my dumpster dive shame can search, just like to split them
to much.
TTF China hdpe scout
Pit pouch
12 steel
Got one in 5 shots, felt great.
Liking ttf more and more.
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the Natty and Nibbler









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> @skarrd Sounds like someone there needs to start drinking La Croix, Bubbly or one of the 100 other canned sparkling waters. See if you can gett her hooked. It's just water, but you get cans. We just refer to it all as "Fizzy Bubbala" here. Between my wife and I ... Plenty of cans and not unhealthy. Win/win.
> (Says the guy who's last can cut was the beer I just drank. But, still....)


sounds like a plan


----------



## skarrd

found one of the "oddballs" i made after Raventree gifted me one a while back,had forgotten how much fun they are to shoot,however the tubes broke before the can was cut,so got the Raventree and finished it,after retubing with2040 cut a couple more,


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 cans from yesterday.


----------



## tool

I don't shoot cans very often, but I did this one today. After the bottom fell, I had to destroy the top part still hanging... Sorry little can.


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions for Dorian Natty and the B.B Lizard










Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Finished one shred plus another


----------



## craigbutnotreally

tool said:


> I don't shoot cans very often, but I did this one today. After the bottom fell, I had to destroy the top part still hanging... Sorry little can.
> View attachment 367743



Haha. I love cutting a can. Then trimming the stranglers at the bottom for awhile before I remove it.


----------



## Zen Sticks

Nice cool spring day. Got 2 today


----------



## skarrd

these today






















and a before pic








and after


----------



## Zen Sticks

skarrd said:


> these today
> View attachment 367816
> View attachment 367817
> View attachment 367818
> 
> and a before pic
> View attachment 367819
> 
> and after
> View attachment 367820


You're going to need another jar of salsa


----------



## skarrd

got a few more around


----------



## ukj

Not happy!
To many mosquitos to can cut!
Dressed to warm for protection, turtle neck even,sweat shirt over, thin hat, glove on
Left hand , thicker jeans, little f kers still bit though cloths and pouch
hand.
Simpley could not shoot!
I remember DEET from backpacking years with first wife, worked well but serious chemical on skin?
Any natural repellent ideas please?
Also tried B vitamins to no avail.
This is one of the worst springs here for them in many years.
If course can buy at drug store local but like everything SO expensive!
Did google and have tested lots most
not efective.
If there is little wind will not even consider my dusk can split habit so
can fall asleep without itching driving me crazy!
Anyone got a old wives tale idea that
works please?
Citronel, food, home made cheap mix?
ukj


----------



## Zen Sticks

ukj said:


> Not happy!
> To many mosquitos in can cut!
> Dressed to warm for protection, turtle neck even,sweat shirt over, thin hat, glove on
> Left hand , thicker jeans, little f kers still bit though cloths and pouch
> hand.
> Simpley could not shoot!
> I remember DEET from backpacking years with first wife, worked well but serious chemical on skin?
> Any natural repellent ideas please?
> Also tried B vitamins to no avail.
> This is one of the worst springs here for them in many years.
> If course can buy at drug store local but like everything SO expensive!
> Did google and have tested lots most
> not efective.
> If there is little wind will not even consider my dusk can split habit so
> can fall asleep without itching driving me crazy!
> Anyone got a old wives tale idea that
> works please?
> Citronel, food, home made cheap mix?
> ukj


I really like this stuff. I get mine off Amazon. 









Anti-Bug Balm Tins


A summertime staple. Soften skin and keep bugs at bay with this effective, DEET-free bug balm. With a woody citrus fragrance, it smells fresh and clean while repelling insects—thanks to a tried-and-true blend of citronella, cedarwood, and lemongrass.




www.badgerbalm.com


----------



## Zen Sticks

2 today. First cans cut with pfs


----------



## Ibojoe

First good can bashing with the little cherry nattie from Slide-Easy.


----------



## Portboy

Shooting this one awhile had in a tree 🌲


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 367953
> First good can bashing with the little cherry nattie from Slide-Easy.


Good looking little natty there


----------



## skarrd

these today,PFS and a Gapper 






















Pouch malfunction right after this cut so a quick band/pouch change and,,,,,















then one more shot before the rains and .....


----------



## Zen Sticks

1 today, in the bit of day that wasn't raining.


----------



## ukj

Tried, failed mosquitos stopped.
Sure miss shooting but until buy anti cream or spray just not fun. 
Interesting just how much we humans adopt habits, my just before sundown can cut is really missed.
The most dangerous animal or insect is messing with me big time!
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

beating them to death today. Ever have days when your really not cuttn em so you just beat em in two??🤣
New little cedar natural


----------



## StringSlap

Gettin' it done with this little PFS from @Jcharmin92 !


----------



## Jcharmin92

StringSlap said:


> Gettin' it done with this little PFS from @Jcharmin92 !
> 
> View attachment 368039


Some good shooting! Love how the can matches the pins lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368034
> 
> beating them to death today. Ever have days when your really not cuttn em so you just beat em in two??
> New little cedar natural
> View attachment 368035


Beautiful Cedar Joe, one you built ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful Cedar Joe, one you built ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yes. Would you like it?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Yes. Would you like it?


Would absolutely love it my friend, thank you so much ……..but only if you’ll let me send you another frame later on when I get caught up with some trades owed ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368034
> 
> beating them to death today. Ever have days when your really not cuttn em so you just beat em in two??🤣
> New little cedar natural
> View attachment 368035


Holy! That is very nice. That finish is perfect well done 👏congrats @SLING-N-SHOT !


----------



## skarrd

these 3 today,last one cut just as sun went down


----------



## StringSlap

NLS PFS TCOB! (Design by @Booral121 and made by @cromag)


----------



## skarrd

that has become one of my favorite PFS's,congrats!!!


----------



## StringSlap

skarrd said:


> that has become one of my favorite PFS's,congrats!!!


Me too. That's why I got three more! Surprise on the way too! Stay tuned!


----------



## skarrd

look forward to it,love both Booral121 and Cromags work and designs


----------



## Zen Sticks

4 from Sunday.







killed the can, then on the next shot I shot/frame hit the band, cut the band and broke the wrap holding on. Too many frame hits here as of late.


----------



## Whytey

One today with the pfs60 and a smile.🙂


----------



## skarrd

just the one today,Aardvarkin it


----------



## ukj

Wife found citronal candle anti
mossy oder when lit. Lit, applied wax to
old jeans and sweat shirt, off to
close mini forest to can cut after days. Seems to help but a slight wind helped more I think.
All alu cans are not created equal!
This one is thicker, stronger much harder to split.







ukj


----------



## ukj

Gotta luv a wife who buys you mossy repelent so can can cut.
Even with just passable this dusk. Chose 12 steel for more damage.
Ttf china copy hdpe was on target better than I am able, but always liked do, be , have not the inverse.
Love where we live, but wet springs and now bio heli and plane spray less effective but kinder to life so deal with
it.
ukj
Plus
Motivated to be accurate for less bites.


----------



## bingo

trying out some new jinpu band good stuff 👌


----------



## Ibojoe

hust one between rain showers


----------



## Whytey

One only morning dew shred to the ice


----------



## Zen Sticks

1 with the bamboo mule pfs


----------



## Jcharmin92

ukj said:


> Tried, failed mosquitos stopped.
> Sure miss shooting but until buy anti cream or spray just not fun.
> Interesting just how much we humans adopt habits, my just before sundown can cut is really missed.
> The most dangerous animal or insect is messing with me big time!
> ukj


I have that issue at my range as well 😔 definitely not a fun experience. I shoot outside whenever I can but during the warmer months I shoot inside a lot because of that. It seems nothing stops them either so I just try and avoid it. I even thought about netting in my whole back yard haha those things drive me crazy!!


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> just the one today,Aardvarkin it
> View attachment 368203


I was about to ask if you had done this yet lol


----------



## ukj

Some wind so mossys less.
8 steel 3/4 draw 10 m
About 20 shots to drop
Did not feel that tuned in today, many misses.
8 seems to go thru alu as hole both
sides not causing much colaterial damage so needs more rounds imho.
Fun as 12 just rips em up to fast.
ukj


----------



## skarrd

o


Jcharmin92 said:


> I was about to ask if you had done this yet lol


h yeah been working her with 3/8s and 5/16s steels,nice little shooter,that magnet is Awesome lol


----------



## skarrd

these yesterday






















these were all 3/8s steels 1842 tubes


----------



## skarrd

these today the wooden frame was 3/8s steels.2040 tubes
the next 2 were with hexnuts and 1842 tubes
and the last was hexnuts and 1745 tubes-hexnuts were a mix of 5/16 and 3/8s






























i remembered why i stopped shooting hexnuts,3 cans 34 shots,have to start shooting bean cans to get any time on them,lol


----------



## skarrd

and honorable mention this was done with 3/8s clays,i guess,with enough of them,they will cut a can,lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> o
> 
> h yeah been working her with 3/8s and 5/16s steels,nice little shooter,that magnet is Awesome lol


Haha there ya go! It handles all very nicely. And yes the magnet makes it nice and sweet!


----------



## skarrd

oh yeah carrys 3/8s like a champ and when done shooting i stick her on the frig for next time,lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> oh yeah carrys 3/8s like a champ and when done shooting i stick her on the frig for next time,lol


That thing rode in my work van stuck to the back wall for months!


----------



## skarrd

i believe it,also the "sight" does seem to line up centerline L to R, on the target,just the up and down is still texas windage lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> i believe it,also the "sight" does seem to line up centerline L to R, on the target,just the up and down is still texas windage lol


Lol that's funny. It is a bit different but it helps or it did for me at least! If I put that dot just to the left of my target like right off of it and down just a hair I couldn't miss!


----------



## skarrd

i center it and drop it down just a bit,Banghits about the middle of the can or the bottom of the 2 1/2 inch spinner [salsa lid]


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> i center it and drop it down just a bit,Banghits about the middle of the can or the bottom of the 2 1/2 inch spinner [salsa lid]


Very nice! Sounds and looks like you got it down haha. Keep on shooting brother and enjoy it!


----------



## skarrd

thanks,will do and def enjoyable


----------



## ukj

What are the odds?
Can droped, band broke, fiber optic lost on one last shot.
3/4 draw 10 steel piggy with pit pouch
100% ss .6 20-15 4.5 ratio stretch
Happy lots of wind no mosquitoes!
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Time to buy a lotto


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

just one today,


----------



## skarrd

one with original hex nut shooter and 3/8s nuts
and one with 3/8s steels-rounds








7 shots-6 hits


----------



## ukj

Mothers day can kill
Sure blessed that in law here now and bio though both not so healthy are easy to deal with.
ukj


----------



## skarrd

2 today


----------



## KX4SAM

Blessed to get out and shoot today. 

I no longer count shots, but time through my prayer list. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blindshooter

@KX4SAM - Glad to see you working thru that list. And Thanks be to God for those marked answered.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Strange and interesting that shooting sling shots lends to those inclined to feel prayerful, happens often with me.
8 steel ttf, ott and 3/4 draw ,10 m
Had a few very on target hits and as always a few strays of unknown origin.
Most grouped ok at my taste.
ukj







Sure for me its all about the release.
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

My shoot Today. I still do not count, but there was less steel in my bucket. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

i only count when i'm testing slings.otherwise its just meditative and relaxing,like these 3 yesterday 
not going out yet today 91degrees and 60 percent humidity,Sheesh,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Stankard757

One canstruction for the little natty today.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Phone call middle of shoot. Thats my story, 

Not a clean cut. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

got some new pouches and band so been trying them out this week cut the bean can then a beer can in less than 20 hits BSB .70


----------



## bingo

Been at the bean can on and off for a week or so 😂👍


----------



## ukj

P B for me today.
12 steel 3/4 draw pit pouch
5 euro alloy China frame
10 m
5 shots
ukj


----------



## ukj

Ttf 10 m 10 steel 14 shots
Strange how am changing anchor 
again for seemingly better pouch release consistancy.
Often wish could adapt to cheek short draw 3 point touch but just can not feel it. 
ukj


----------



## skarrd

just 2 today and the spinners 
















dont know why the smiley face showed up there,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## ukj

Been awhile since shot 14 steel.
Got 3 cans with it.
Rays roo pouch rules!
Ott frame tops have slight angle so can 
point a little down range, feels correct.
ukj


----------



## skarrd

off and on all day with 177/BBs,ran out of light for the can,but the spinners and knockdowns were just too much fun


----------



## ukj

2 with my now fav set up
Like to half cans
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions with a sprinkle of spinners









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Good shoot today. Bloat, and back aches. 

Still shot. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

little champ 8 steels bsb .70


----------



## skarrd

went out to finish BB can cut,no spinners or knock downs today,and the tube broke-no more of the aber tube- so grabbed a second BB shooter,pouch ripped off band,can was almost done so grabbed a 3rd BB shooter-at this point there is only 1 more left- and this one finished the job


----------



## Stankard757

2 so far And yes it's two I have matching spinners on both of my wires today
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

good ideas for the spinners


----------



## ukj

A couple more.
Was on target at the strands.
Felt nice to see and hit to drop.
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> good ideas for the spinners


Foam balls and sections of 3/8? Rubber hose work great. The balls have been going since last summer

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

1 more for the natty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Foam balls and sections of 3/8? Rubber hose work great. The balls have been going since last summer
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


was looking mostly at the tube idea,something new to try


----------



## skarrd

got 3 in today 1st one was 3/8s steels,the next 2 were 3/8s clays,steels def cut faster,but,,,,,,,clays will kut,


----------



## skarrd

frameless day today,just one can,beat the snot out of the spinners tho


----------



## ukj

First time using pinch pouch with nub
3/4 draw 10 steel, 10 m 
About 10 shots for one , 8 the
other.
ukj


----------



## wolfboi823

First cut in a while. Mixed ammo bag, don't know how many shots, but boy did it feel good!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today
1st with 5/16s steels
2nd with 3/8s steels















I Love this frame


----------



## Ibojoe

Rockin the latest from Darrell. Feeling blessed!!


----------



## wolfboi823

Another can eats the rust. This one took 15-20 shots. But I only had a couple misses in total, so I'm proud of that. Tall energy drink can.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got these today,with a new frame[old design]











































right before dark


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions for Friday and Saturday.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Got it but one of the longest time to drop ever.
Seems this alu can is thicker, and left 2 strands left and right and kept going thru the center, in my head I know but was not in such good sniper mode.
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

Only 1 canstruction today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just one today







DANG! forgot to hit post yesterday


----------



## skarrd

will try and do it right today,lol
these 3 today [sunday]






















all with 5/16s steels


----------



## wolfboi823

Another day, another can. The higher temps as of late threw me off longer than I'd like to admit, I will say, it was under 15 shots. Once I figured out the hold I got it done in 5 though. Like red bull targets. Papery, but thin.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

finished off my 70 footer.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today w/chopping board OPFS,lol


----------



## wolfboi823

I channeled my inner smashing pumpkins and "Despite all the rain I still busted a can in twain"

Today I used the last of my 7/16 and finished the job with marbles in between bouts of rain. Another one in less than 15.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today with 8mm steel









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

i love the 8mm steels,gotta get back to shooting,now the rains are past,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Pumping some lead with the old long Tom yesterday. Found some old SS .40. Any one remember that stuff?
Got the smooth stretch.


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions Natty PFS and 8 frame with 1/4 in steel
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

2 for Wilburt and 2 for the new kid
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Went back out this evening with the skeeters for one more









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Forced myself to take a full week off shooting.
Had really no fun cause was so off.
I almost quit for good as got angry with my great skill loss. Just was so bad!
Could not even strike can when for half a year or so only missed from time to time, say one in 30.
Almost threw my fav frame like used to do in my tennis tourny teen days, broke a few rackets did I!
Now a lot older but only a little wiser so instead of smash frame time away.
Shot just ok to drop this one.
I have done many hobbies, sports in
my life and know when reach where progression stalls I asses and have fully 
quit a few.
Was maybe to much hoping for better results as at this daily for well over a year and still not where want to be. Oh well, whatever, nevermind, still enjoyed number one activity, sport last week everyday and broke out old favs for a go, fun!
I have to understand will never be a sharpshooter and enjoy doing only the best I (can) at my stage in life.
Sorry I ramble
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for the Spurtle PFS with BSB .5 and mini Conus with GZK .45 and 1/4 inch steel.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

ukj said:


> Forced myself to take a full week off shooting.
> Had really no fun cause was so off.
> I almost quit for good as got angry with my great skill loss. Just was so bad!
> Could not even strike can when for half a year or so only missed from time to time, say one in 30.
> Almost threw my fav frame like used to do in my tennis tourny teen days, broke a few rackets did I!
> Now a lot older but only a little wiser so instead of smash frame time away.
> Shot just ok to drop this one.
> I have done many hobbies, sports in
> my life and know when reach where progression stalls I asses and have fully
> quit a few.
> Was maybe to much hoping for better results as at this daily for well over a year and still not where want to be. Oh well, whatever, nevermind, still enjoyed number one activity, sport last week everyday and broke out old favs for a go, fun!
> I have to understand will never be a sharpshooter and enjoy doing only the best I (can) at my stage in life.
> Sorry I ramble
> ukj
> View attachment 370085


shoot anyway,its all about the fun,and the therapy,there are days i dont even hang a can ,just shoot at the opening,load,pull,breath,release,good therapy,now if you want to compete with yourself-PFS-lol
keep slingin my friend


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> 2 canstructions for the Spurtle PFS with BSB .5 and mini Conus with GZK .45 and 1/4 inch steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


gonna have to make a Spurtle,that is just an awesome name ,lol


----------



## skarrd

these today,started with the aardvark and suffered catastophic band failure,about 1/2 way thru the can,so grabbed another frame and finished it off


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> gonna have to make a Spurtle,that is just an awesome name ,lol


I know, right. Didn't even know what a Spurtle was til I read the package. 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

i will definatly be looking for one now 
Thanks Brother


----------



## Whytey

3 canstructions 3/4 bf


----------



## ukj

Good day













Second is small can and felt good about hits.
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfboi823

Couple of firsts here, first can busted with my Champ and first time busting a can with clay. Took me far long than it should have and I got a got finger smashes and frame hits but I eventually got it done.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got this one today shooting 3/4 BF,got to adjust the AL on the bands,[9 1/2 inches] ,cut the bottom off and peeled the rest,














5/16s steels


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions testing out latest
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

2 today,1st one the band broke on the last shot,crazy
2nd was an ol faithful,















also finished off the kydex spinner test-30 hits and 36 hits


----------



## ukj

3/4 12 steel
As on normal target for my level
ukj


----------



## skarrd

so i started playing around with 3/4 [?] BF,cut this one with 5/16s steels,1/2 inch straight cut simple shot.08's at 12 1/2 in AL,have another i started practicing with shooting 177bbs,on 1/4 inch straight cuts same AL,







and yes it rained catchbox is full of water again,lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> this one yesterday
> View attachment 370104


That's a cool looking shooter! Did you paint it?


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> That's a cool looking shooter! Did you paint it?


yeah,wasnt sure about what i wanted at the time,but i got the other gate hinge and am working on a "wonder if" for the June SSOTM,lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> yeah,wasnt sure about what i wanted at the time,but i got the other gate hinge and am working on a "wonder if" for the June SSOTM,lol


Well it looks sweet! In that photo it almost looks anodized! Very creative 👍


----------



## skarrd

thanks,i like rattle canning stuff,in Phoenix 30+ years ago we painted a pinto with rattle cans,it actually looked good,till the 302 Bill put in it caused it to wrap around a light pole,lol


----------



## Dubroq

Finished off my very first one!!!! Thanks to @Ibojoe and a care package to help me find the right band set and pouch, my shot consistency increased and I was finally able to finish one off!! So satisfying to see the two pieces fly apart, so jazzed to shoot now.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just one can today








and one plastic PB lid/spinner with these and 177 BBs


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cuttin' Cans and Takin' Names..
Third one today.


----------



## KX4SAM

Finished this one. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions with the Toxic Imp and HFF PFS. 8mm steel


----------



## Jcharmin92

First one down with the pfh 👍👍


----------



## ukj

8 mm steel
10 m range
100% SS .6 
One ttf ear lobe anchor
Other 3/4
Both cheap China frames that work
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

1 steel can for the Toxic Imp with 3/8 steel


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today with the newbies


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions 7.5 oz and 5.5 oz with 8mm steel


----------



## skarrd

heres my 2 for the day,switched bands/tubes,these are some shooters


----------



## bingo

View attachment IMG_20220606_154836.jpg







got a bit of band to try from @booral this is the .85 cut 170 mm long really good band shooting. 8.7 steel with 18 12 taper


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> View attachment 370610
> View attachment 370611
> got a bit of band to try from @booral this is the .85 cut 170 mm long really good band shooting. 8.7 steel with 18 12 taper


Active is 170 now a will take 10 mm off and try it again


----------



## bingo

View attachment IMG_20220606_200526.jpg
last of today


----------



## skarrd

good looking sling,playin hell on the stella cans


----------



## ukj

Strange that just after rain thunder lightining that no mossys, better for sure.
About 15 rounds, to many but oh well, got strand in 2.
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Wow, shooting good and band broke on the acrylic, grab a scout and finish it. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

To high for my liking, enjoy when halved.
Sure know card cutting and match lighting is not within my skill.
ukj


----------



## Dubroq

This one got real hard towards the end as it was hanging on my a thread, but I finally got it!









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

skarrd said:


> good looking sling,playin hell on the stella cans


Great targets 😀👍


----------



## Dubroq

I think I found my anchor spot for my shot and cut this after work today!!









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just one today,workin the shovel and a rake today,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Stankard757

2 this morning









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Had an awesome shoot. Cut bottom off, continue to shoot, separate the top. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

.60 jinpu band 8.7 steels wet again today


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> View attachment 370871
> .60 jinpu band 8.7 steels wet again today


Nice fork,love the Lurcher inset


----------



## skarrd

no work today,boss lady says to hot-97degrees- so took 3 of the ladys out to can-ibalize


----------



## ukj

SS China clone hdpe
12 steel ttf
10 shots
10 m range
Pit pouch
Sobong .7 24-18
ukj
Just ok but wind so no mosquitoes!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Testing out the g10 knuckle buster. 👍


----------



## Ibojoe

Shuffling through the Island Mades trying to find a new way to hold the pouch. Still managed to cut a few.


----------



## Dubroq

Lunch break cut!! Getting better at clearing them in 1 session.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubroq

2 more after work!! Really liking this band and pouch set up I'm trying out.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Dropped it







I really enjoy this hobby as it offers do many variables. Did not think ttf 3/4 draw would work, next band break will test.
ukj


----------



## Dubroq

Glad my family has a Clear American addiction.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

built a new on to smash em with. 
works good with .5 Simple.


----------



## skarrd

finally got some shootin time


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out with my scout given to me when I started. Bands felt soft, so cut them shorter and went to shooting. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dubroq

Scout with some precise .7 red bands. Loving this band set up, but it seems they don't make the red anymore? Anyone know if the yellow is the same stuff?









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

1 canstruction for the Aardvark









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Two frames
Two cans
10 steel, 10 m
Ott 3/4
Ttf ear lobe
Did not feel in tune at all, way to
many rounds to drop.
There is always tomorrow...
ukj


----------



## bingo

View attachment 371130
View attachment IMG_20220614_204144.jpg
View attachment IMG_20220614_201154.jpg
1 a piece


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the Crepe Myrtle









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

2 today 1 this morning,1 this evening and a yard mowed in between,lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

Started this one before work and finished it off after work 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Killed me another! Really digging this frame as well.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Testing out the g10 knuckle buster.
> 
> View attachment 370883


Nice Jon, but I noticed you didn’t show us the Knuckle side, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Jon, but I noticed you didn’t show us the Knuckle side, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Haha thanks Darrell unfortunately this bigger one doesn't sit right to be functional in that aspect like the little aluminum ones do!


----------



## skarrd

this one out front








And this one on the "New and Improved"outdoor insomnia range 














Thanks go out to Stankard for reminding me i had another light outlet out here


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> this one out front
> View attachment 371250
> 
> And this one on the "New and Improved"outdoor insomnia range
> View attachment 371251
> View attachment 371252
> Thanks go out to Stankard for reminding me i had another light outlet out here


Now you can really tic the neighbors off

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

yeah except they are all up too,lol.everyone is working later at night cause its cooler


----------



## Dubroq

11mm just obliterates cans , love the thud!!









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a good day in today





















tried some 3/4 BF,but,rotatersaid NO


----------



## ukj

Like that halved well.
8 steel
ukj


----------



## Jcharmin92

Built this Skarrd turtle yesterday and cut this today! 🐢 🌶 👍


----------



## Dubroq

Man, it is a LOT harder to cut a can with 9.5 than 11. But a good way to work on my accuracy (it stinks btw).









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I’m trying to down size too.
Sometimes you cut em and sometimes you just beat em to death.
I put probably 25 3/8” steels through this one before it finally came apart.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Dubroq said:


> Man, it is a LOT harder to cut a can with 9.5 than 11. But a good way to work on my accuracy (it stinks btw).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


All that matters is your cutting cans either way! That progress if you'd ask me lol.


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> 4 canstructions today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That Halberd looks like it will get the job done.


----------



## Nosferatu

Took a break from some work to cut this. 14 shots with 8mm steel. I think that’s a record for me? First time I’ve counted but it usually feels like it takes a lot longer 😂


----------



## ukj

8 steel
Ultra cheap plastic China toy thumb hole frame, wrapped with twine epoxy
to reinforce. Had stashed it thinking to
give it to friends kid when only cause
is 9 cm fork outside banded with Sobung .7, straight 12 mm ,25 cm relaxed
Rays bb pouch cuffs, 3/4 draw
Funny how this being the only thumb hole frame I own and cost like next to nothing how well it can shoot.
Anout 20 rounds , 12 m
ukj


----------



## skarrd

the cheapos will surprise you sometimes,i was just shootin pine cones and dirt clods today


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

My second can of the year and All time. Walnut PFS and .177bbs. lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

Nice work!


----------



## skarrd

Excellent,have a great admiration for those who can cut a can with BB's in one session ,and a great looking pfs to boot


----------



## skarrd

my efforts today,first out guerilla snipeing in the back pasture,then on to some can massacree


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> Excellent,have a great admiration for those who can cut a can with BB's in one session ,and a great looking pfs to boot


Thanks! I definitely could have done better with my grouping though!


----------



## skarrd

you should see the cans i shoot with Bbs,they eventually just fall to pieces from all the different holes,lol


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today 3/8s steel and 5/16 steel


----------



## Whytey

Been a week of 6mm steel intro with lots of can carnage but no cuts. First go back with the 8s and 22 hits from 23 to send the can base curtain bound.


----------



## Stankard757

3 for the Black Widow and PB Lizard









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today a little JCharmin and a little Cromag


----------



## KX4SAM

Technically not a kill, but we have beat Covid again, and shooting again. It wall take time to get my aim back. 

Even a new frame no one has seen. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

What a sad day for America!
Such a shame!
ukj


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#3 down! This one took forever!
Used my new Hammer-head shark sling with precise bands and .177 bbs


----------



## Whytey

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> View attachment 371923
> View attachment 371924
> View attachment 371925
> View attachment 371926
> 
> #3 down! This one took forever!
> Used my new Hammer-head shark sling with precise bands and .177 bbs


I enjoy the fact that SMALL shot riddles the can to shreds over a whole session. When the can gets to the point of just hanging together by a thread, that's when I stop and add it to my slingshot alley wall collection..... yeah I'm strange.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Whytey said:


> I enjoy the fact that SMALL shot riddles the can to shreds over a whole session. When the can gets to the point of just hanging together by a thread, that's when I stop and add it to my slingshot alley wall collection..... yeah I'm strange.


Lol, yeah, I almost wished it would count at that point so I could save it and not have to take all of those additional shots to finally cut it! But it is REALLY satisfying when the bottom of the can drops!


----------



## KX4SAM

Yep, the “I got you” point


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe

beatn em to death with a Skarrd custom peach pickle.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371969
> 
> beatn em to death with a Skarrd custom peach pickle.


That's a sweet little pickle!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> That's a sweet little pickle!


Brother @skarrd builds some nice unique pickles!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cutting these little cans with the fork that I begged off John Jeffries, thru Simon at Wasp.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Can #4
.177 bbs
Precise bands
Hammer-head sling (I think I'm going to start calling it the SlingShark)


----------



## Slide-Easy

and again....


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Slide-Easy said:


> and again....
> View attachment 372013


Lol, I definitely can't keep up! I want to move on to 1/4" ammo soon but I still have 1500 or so .177s that I want to lose. I have a recovery rate of around 75% so it's going to take a while. Great shooting!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Lol, I definitely can't keep up! I want to move on to 1/4" ammo soon but I still have 1500 or so .177s that I want to lose. I have a recovery rate of around 75% so it's going to take a while. Great shooting!


You gave those cans a pure fit...your woodworking looks good too.


----------



## Jcharmin92

The Skarrd Tuttle loves cans 🐢


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 371969
> 
> beatn em to death with a Skarrd custom peach pickle.


glad it made it


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> That's a sweet little pickle!


Thank you


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Brother @skarrd builds some nice unique pickles!


thanks Brother,i do like unique,and pickles lol


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Can #4
> .177 bbs
> Precise bands
> Hammer-head sling (I think I'm going to start calling it the SlingShark)
> View attachment 372012
> 
> View attachment 372011


i like that name Slingshark


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> and again....
> View attachment 372013


nice sling,nicer catchbox


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> The Skarrd Tuttle loves cans 🐢
> View attachment 372033


the turtles are interesting creatures for sure,


----------



## skarrd

ok,these are played out over a couple days,first one was friday night/saturday morning,3/4 BF and 177 BBs on the insomnia range 








thenn saturday afternoon/evening















and finally today,as we wait for big brother/sister to arrive


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> nice sling,nicer catchbox


Thanks, I had a preacher, named Hoss teach me how to make a catch box. 
_
Speaking of __*Hoss*__, has anybody heard from him lately?_


----------



## skarrd

not in a while,,,,,, couple folks bein kinda quiet lately..........


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#5
.177's
SlingShark and precise bands


----------



## skarrd

we got another can killer in the making,awesome shooting


----------



## ukj

10 m, 12 mm steel
China clone hdpe scout
Ttf, ott
ukj
btw, just because one lives in a country does always mean they are born or from there.


----------



## skarrd

sad you cant stick to slingshots instead of Meddling in other countrys buisness,shame on you


----------



## skarrd

these today,not sure why but the .08 simple shot bands turned into marble chunckers,first 2 cans were 3/8s steel,but the handslap was so bad i switched to marbles for the last one,same cut on the bands-3/4 straights,8 inch AL


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> sad you cant stick to slingshots instead of Meddling in other countrys buisness,shame on you


 I would have been banned for it.


----------



## ukj

skarrd said:


> sad you cant stick to slingshots instead of Meddling in other countrys buisness,shame on you


Sorry I know I should stay on topic but
just amazed at this, really.
Posts edited.
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

revisiting the old original Simple Shot Black.


----------



## Stankard757

Two quick canstructions today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

2 for tuesday


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> I would have been banned for it.


i might still be,see where it goes,Meh


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Hey-O!

Got #6 today AND NEW AMMO!!

Ugly pfs
.177 ammo
Simple shot bands and @Jcharmin92 pouch
Then my 1/4" ammo arrived, finished it off with the Ardvark(?) That Jon sent me
1/4" ammo
Precise bands and another pouch from Jon!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Hey-O!
> 
> Got #6 today AND NEW AMMO!!
> 
> Ugly pfs
> .177 ammo
> Simple shot bands and @Jcharmin92 pouch
> Then my 1/4" ammo arrived, finished it off with the Ardvark(?) That Jon sent me
> 1/4" ammo
> Precise bands and another pouch from Jon!
> View attachment 372203
> 
> View attachment 372204


Heck yeah! Glad you like it 👍😁 but it's an aardvark like the animal lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Trying our the new one.


----------



## Dubroq

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372205
> 
> Trying our the new one.


That thing is a beaut

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Jcharmin92 said:


> Heck yeah! Glad you like it 👍😁 but it's an aardvark like the animal lol


Oops, lol, animal or not it's a solid shooter!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Oops, lol, animal or not it's a solid shooter!


Thanks man that is a very early basic version of that frame! Glad it's solid for you! I love all aardvarks haha


----------



## Slide-Easy

As I cut this can in half today, I thought how much longer it would take if I dialed the calander back to 1980.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#7
1/4" ammo
SlingShark
precise bands
New pouch from Jon


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#8
1/4" bbs
SlingShark
Precise bands
I'm a lot happier with my grouping on this can, it ended up being a much cleaner cut.


----------



## skarrd

nice shooting and nice slingmail,i got some today 2,lol


----------



## skarrd

and a couple cans 1st was with 3/8s clays,and some short 1632{?} from amazon]
2nd one was 5/16s steels with 2040s6 1/2 AL


----------



## ukj

12 steel
10 m
13 rounds
3/4 draw
Pit pouch







ukj


----------



## Portboy

Bin getting high and killing cans shooting mini cans ttf and I love ❤ it 😀 got this little guy at a good deal and no regret what so ever haha . Red eyes and mystified doing my thing peace to my brothers killing cans


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Just killed #9
Shark
1/4"
Precise bands


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Portboy said:


> Bin getting high and killing cans shooting mini cans ttf and I love ❤ it 😀 got this little guy at a good deal and no regret what so ever haha . Red eyes and mystified doing my thing peace to my brothers killing cans
> View attachment 372308
> 
> View attachment 372304
> 
> View attachment 372305
> 
> View attachment 372307
> 
> View attachment 372306
> 
> View attachment 372301
> 
> View attachment 372300
> 
> View attachment 372302
> 
> View attachment 372303
> 
> View attachment 372299


That last can was Extra Murdered!


----------



## Portboy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> That last can was Extra Murdered!


Lol


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Just killed #9
> Shark
> 1/4"
> Precise bands
> View attachment 372309


you liking those 1/4 in? i started a can today with 177s,with the new one


----------



## ukj

10 m
10 steel
17 rounds, to many
.7 100% SS 
20-15 taper
Relaxed 20 draw 81
Pit pouch
Ttf China
Not pleases with cut today, off the mark more than on and 3 sections, not good.
ukj


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> you liking those 1/4 in? i started a can today with 177s,with the new one


I'm not totally sure to be honest. I definitely prefer the _feel_ of the .177s in the pouch, but I can easily cut a few cans a day with the 1/4". I'm thinking I might find something in-between. I Also want to order a lot of different pouches or maybe make my own. I'm sure the pouch could be a deciding factor in how the ammo feels when I draw.


----------



## Whytey

Nearly time to restock the slingshot alley cut can shelf again.....
Two with 8mm at 10m


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Chopped one down with the Millennial Falcon pfs.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Islandmade pfs


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Whytey said:


> Nearly time to restock the slingshot alley cut can shelf again.....
> Two with 8mm at 10m
> View attachment 372440
> View attachment 372441


D*mn! That's a lot of cans!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#10 finally in the double digits!
New can killer from @skarrd 
Precise bands
1/4" ammo


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

And #11
SlingShark
Precise bands and 1/4" ammo


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> #10 finally in the double digits!
> New can killer from @skarrd
> Precise bands
> 1/4" ammo
> View attachment 372566


ah yeah the crepe myrtle


----------



## skarrd

this one friday-took all day-with 177s








then these today





























and a little further carnage on the bigger half


----------



## Stankard757

5 canstructions today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just 2 today


----------



## Stankard757

One more for the frameless









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

trying out this new one. A real can buster!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Testing this one out 👍👍


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Trying out a little night time can killing, took a minute to get used to shooting with the lamp light. I have #14 ready to start murdering in the 2nd pic.

#12 and #13
SlingShark
Precise bands
1/4" bbs


----------



## StringSlap

Can cutting fun tonight! Mini Chalice from @Palmettoflyer


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#14 killed.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

And #15
My grouping is getting wildly out of control, it might be time for bed, lol.


----------



## Whytey

One canstruction with a grin, 3/4🦋 frameless 8mm


----------



## skarrd

one yesterday and one today,if this heat keeps up gonna have to start shooting at night,skeeters or not,
Sheesh


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#16
Hatchet, precise bands and 1/4" ammo


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#17
@skarrd pfs, precise bands and 1/4" ammo


----------



## Ibojoe

gosh this is fun!


----------



## skarrd

still doing adult stuff,be nack at it soon


----------



## Portboy

Raining


----------



## devils son in law

Portboy said:


> Raining
> View attachment 373032


Lordy, that sho am pretty!


----------



## Stankard757

Three for three today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Raining
> View attachment 373032


You need to trim your weeds Jason, looking s big overgrown, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Testing this one out
> View attachment 372913


Looks like it passed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks like it passed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Oh yes I haven't shot another frames since I made this 😁


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#18
Shark, precise bands and 1/4" ammo


----------



## skarrd

only can cut today,
beat the snot outa the spinners tho


----------



## bingo

how many parts can a can go 😂😂


----------



## bingo

quick evening cut


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#19 and #20

SlingShark and an Aardvark by @Jcharmin92 
1/4" ammo


----------



## skarrd

Aardvark agin today on a can and the blue bunny








the grain looks like it would be"rough" but its Smoooooth


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

One last can in the dark. #21 it's one of my cleanest kills and I could barely see it! Lol, I might start shooting in the dark more often!

SlingShark, 1/4" ammo


----------



## skarrd

starting to do a lot of that here to beat the heat,night shooting is a whole nuther world


----------



## Stankard757

1 canstruction tonight with 3/8 clay


----------



## Ibojoe

LBS BABY!! These are so fun.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> starting to do a lot of that here to beat the heat,night shooting is a whole nuther world


How hot is it there? It's been around 100°f +/- here I think. I wasn't even trying to beat the heat, I just really wanted to keep shooting and was too lazy to set up a lamp. Lol


----------



## Berkshire bred

Went out and smashed a few cans after work today. Best way to un-wind ever! 9.5mm steel and GZK 0.72 22-14 half butterfly style. Also bagged a squirrel!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Berkshire bred said:


> Went out and smashed a few cans after work today. Best way to un-wind ever! 9.5mm steel and GZK 0.72 22-14 half butterfly style. Also bagged a squirrel!
> View attachment 373154


Do you eat the squirrels? Or just save their skins? I often wonder what people do. My friend used to hit rabbits while driving at night in the desert, he'd never stop to do anything with them since their population was enormous. Might have been worth saving the skins.


----------



## Berkshire bred

I do eat the squirrels that I shoot. I prepare them and freeze them until I have a few to make it worthwhile.


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> How hot is it there? It's been around 100°f +/- here I think. I wasn't even trying to beat the heat, I just really wanted to keep shooting and was too lazy to set up a lamp. Lol


its been in the 100's around here[with humidity its worse] would def trade an 80 degree gulf coast day for a 100 degree desert day,lol


----------



## skarrd

squirell is good eating,but you do have to have a few to make a meal,lol
you all got some Big squirrels across the pond there awesome kill


----------



## bingo

1st of today German green band 8.7 steel


----------



## Ibojoe

Dang it’s hot! 107 all week.


----------



## skarrd

these 3 today


----------



## Portboy

First kill for pinky 15 yards 222ml can 6mm steel . Dang nice day and I have sleep 🥲


----------



## skarrd

this one today,diggin this PFS from Darrell [USER=2477]@sling n shots


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#22 
@skarrd pfs 60
1/4" ammo

This sling felt a little funny at first but I banded it up and was surprised at how comfortable it is! Thanks Skarrd!


----------



## skarrd

glad it made it,they grow on you and i find them to be a very comforatable shooter,small pfs wise,


----------



## Stankard757

1 canstruction for the Wedge and 1/2 in. clay


----------



## Jcharmin92

Haven't been shooting much lately but I got this one today after work 🌶🌶


----------



## Stankard757

1 canstruction for the frameless


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for the Butcher


----------



## skarrd

its 1:30 am and 91 degrees,coolest its been in 2 days,aint nuthin gettin cut around here,lol


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for the Ironwood Conus and Rusty natty


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Portboy

First ever can cut bb was a ton shots even on mini can


----------



## Portboy

Man I am having real problems uploading pics


----------



## Whytey

One today..... yeah mate, the orange and cream coloured Wild Turkey above my PFS NLS.


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> 2 canstructions for the Ironwood Conus and Rusty natty
> View attachment 373663
> 
> View attachment 373662


man that ironwood is pretty,got a knife around here somewhere,with ironwood scales


----------



## skarrd

ok yesterday[thursday] morning 4 am,backyard range















then between 3 and 4 pm these 3






















also some short range shooting with the new @Brhumbus the Terrible sling,real test later today[friday?] when i wake up,if i ever go to sleep again


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> 2 canstructions for the Ironwood Conus and Rusty natty
> View attachment 373663
> 
> View attachment 373662


Mike, I want that gorgeous Ironwood Samurai Conus.


----------



## Stankard757

Whytey said:


> Mike, I want that gorgeous Ironwood Samurai Conus.


Man say the word Ill make you one hell I'll send you my last Spalted one, but you ain't getting that one🤓


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> man that ironwood is pretty,got a knife around here somewhere,with ironwood scales


Thanks skarrd. That one is from @Clint


----------



## skarrd

i remember Clint heckuva pfs/conus maker,he still over on the other side?


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> i remember Clint heckuva pfs/conus maker,he still over on the other side?


Yeah he pops in every once and a while


----------



## skarrd

he was a character for sure,may have to join the dark side over there,y'all got cookies,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cuttin' these little 5oz cans, today, on my short range.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Either this thing is too bright for the camera in the sunlight or I'm in desperate need of a new phone lol either way I got this with the albino aardvark


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday [?] morning-saturday- with 3/8s clays


----------



## Berkshire bred

Looks like a clean cut skarrd, very accurate. when I cut cans it looks like they have been ripped to pieces lol


----------



## Portboy

One today now the current situation suckkkkkssss


----------



## skarrd

Berkshire bred said:


> Looks like a clean cut skarrd, very accurate. when I cut cans it looks like they have been ripped to pieces lol


thanks i usually am all over too,but i do have a couple that hit better than i shoot,lol
now i have another one


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> One today now the current situation suckkkkkssss


Shoot brother i'll trade ya


----------



## Ibojoe

Hit this one hard enough to break the screw. Snipersling and 7/16” steel.


----------



## Stankard757

Two quick canstructions


----------



## bingo

chopped 1 today with new bands .65 and .75 8.7 steel


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Killed 2 today after work today. Snub nose. Gzk and simple shot black bands, 1/4" ammo


----------



## skarrd

found old "bone" in my glovebox so decided to give it some time 















1st cut done and Uh Oh








so finished it with this one















finished out with this


----------



## Ibojoe

Two for Tuesday


----------



## Berkshire bred

Went out for awhile yesterday to do a few targets. It’s always nice to be out walking and shooting but my god was I making hard work of it, just one of those days I think. I set up some 40mm chalks at 12 yards, most of them went back in the box un-scathed 🤣 I did manage to batter this one can to death but even he put up a strong fight.








I even had a squirrel come and watch me for awhile. Normally he would have gone in the pot but I didn’t even take a shot at him as my practice was going so woefully. Hopefully I’ll be back to form this evening.


----------



## Ibojoe

Berkshire bred said:


> Went out for awhile yesterday to do a few targets. It’s always nice to be out walking and shooting but my god was I making hard work of it, just one of those days I think. I set up some 40mm chalks at 12 yards, most of them went back in the box un-scathed 🤣 I did manage to batter this one can to death but even he put up a strong fight.
> View attachment 374119
> 
> 
> I even had a squirrel come and watch me for awhile. Normally he would have gone in the pot but I didn’t even take a shot at him as my practice was going so woefully. Hopefully I’ll be back to form this evening.


Some days you cut em, some days you just beat em to death.lol. You’ll be back before you know it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Got a few this morning with the “Ginkgo Peg Head” by the Treeman.


----------



## Berkshire bred

That frame design has set my cogs whirring, I think with some carefully considered laminations I could make something quite special using that triangular theme. Watch the homemade section in about 4 years time, that’s how long most of my frames are in production lol


----------



## Ibojoe

A member named “Q” started doing it. It’s amazing how well it fits in your hand. This was our attempt at making one. It shoots great.


----------



## skarrd

these today and tonight







front yard
then out to the outdoor insomnia range for 2 more 
the bugs in your face and skeeters biting adds a whole nuther dimension to slinging


----------



## Slide-Easy

I have been working on this can for a couple months, on my long range(35 yards) and I just can't seem to get her cut in two...


----------



## Berkshire bred

I set up a short range indoors today, only 8 yards as that’s all the space I have. Killed 5 cans and shot some paper aswell. Shot with 9.5mm lead GZK 0.72 26-18 half butterfly. 10 hits and that’s about all it takes.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Got one with the new build!


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> I have been working on this can for a couple months, on my long range(35 yards) and I just can't seem to get her cut in two...
> 
> View attachment 374273
> View attachment 374274


well you beaten it to death anyway


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Got one with the new build!
> View attachment 374304


interesting,very minimalist 
but it needs a magnet,lol


----------



## skarrd

got these on friday,















and this one right before dark


----------



## skarrd

then today,




























Good day today


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Got 6 over the last couple hours. I think that brings my total to an even 30. 2x4 comfort sling, .60 ss bands and 1/4" ammo


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#31


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> interesting,very minimalist
> but it needs a magnet,lol


Haha 😆 thanks man it's a great frame I couldn't put it down yesterday. And I know it needed the magnets I only have about 10 left so I'm going to save that for the frames I'll be selling I may have to get me one of those big strong magnets like yours has.


----------



## Ibojoe

revisiting some TBG.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#32-#34 
Blackthorn Stick
1/4" ammo


----------



## Berkshire bred

Shot another 6 today, I’ve ran out of empty cans now so things are going to slow down a little. 8 yards again.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

This brings my total up to 40. 😎
Blackthorn sling, ss .60 and 1/4"ammo


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#41


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> #32-#34
> Blackthorn Stick
> 1/4" ammo
> View attachment 374364
> View attachment 374365


Came out NICE


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> Came out NICE


The sling or the cans? I guess it's going to take a week or two until the lacquer is totally cured, then I can really sand it and polish it up. I'm going to keep using it in the meantime, I'm hoping it'll have really good character by then and maybe I'll just leave it as is.


----------



## skarrd

couple today [sunday] 















then a catastropic band failure at this point 















quick band change an on to the kill


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> couple today [sunday]
> View attachment 374400
> View attachment 374401
> 
> then a catastropic band failure at this point
> View attachment 374402
> View attachment 374403
> 
> quick band change an on to the kill
> View attachment 374404


I had my bands fail at the pouch on the same side today and last night.


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> The sling or the cans? I guess it's going to take a week or two until the lacquer is totally cured, then I can really sand it and polish it up. I'm going to keep using it in the meantime, I'm hoping it'll have really good character by then and maybe I'll just leave it as is.


the cans are good shotting,the blackthorn is NICE


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I had my bands fail at the pouch on the same side today and last night.


mine almost always fail on the same side,i think its the way we pull/hold/twist or tweak,fork shooting tho it could be either side,mostly right


----------



## Berkshire bred

Couple more from yesterday.


----------



## Ibojoe

Port Boy Mule


----------



## skarrd

this one today


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#42 & #43


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the Nibbler and Wedge


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#44


----------



## bingo

afew shoys these 2/today port boy champ some bsb yellow .7 8.7 steel


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions


----------



## skarrd

this a bit ago,finally got a bit of "me" time,,,,,,,,,,,,didnt last to long


----------



## Berkshire bred

another 4 from yesterday evening.


----------



## RustyPBucket

First ones.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#45-#50
Blackthorn Sling and the refinished Snub Nose.
1/4" ammo


----------



## Ibojoe

Catastrophic failure but still got some cuts.


----------



## Sandstorm

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374830
> 
> Catastrophic failure but still got some cuts.


For a second I thought you meant the frame broke! That’s a beauty btw.


----------



## Whytey

2 canstructions today


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#51
Snub Nose and 7/28" ammo
This one was looking really clean until I started shooting wildly to get that last thread of can to cut..


----------



## skarrd

almost got me-7/28's lol


----------



## skarrd

still shooting this one-177 BB's - insomnia range and 7/28s work well on the outside ranges,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

Got out today, and nailed one.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

#52
Snub Nose and 7/28" ammo. High five!


----------



## Portboy

This in early morning


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> Got out today, and nailed one.
> 
> View attachment 375056


----------



## Jcharmin92

Early this morning before the rain came in.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 368307
> 
> hust one between rain showers


Those recurves of yours look better every time you put one up. Love those frames!


----------



## skarrd

these over the lst couple days


----------



## skarrd

past 2 days


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today. Next day I wear my hat!


----------



## bingo

nice day for it today 🎯👍


----------



## Portboy

First cut for these frame in there new home


----------



## ukj

We choose to be off grid for summers, no electricity and data way to costly so no internet. To be honest nice break!
I did save halved cans and will post photo next trip to forest. 
Really think I found my prefered setup,
3/4 draw, china copy hdpe scout
TTF Pit pouch for 8, 10, 12 steel.
This coke can,
8 mm steel
10 m range
17 shots
This one interesting in that really left a thin strand almost exactly in line down range so close to a card cut situation.
Took me about 6 rounds to strike.
ukj


----------



## ukj

Great day in the mini forest just across the street. So blessed to have such a great alone not bothered place to shoot!













Split 2 cans but so fun and strange that 
BOTH were dropped from 15 m which I just start to do! SO FUN having
progressed this summer!
10 steel
China copy hdpe scout ttf
10 range except last 2 shots each can!













Slingshots are cool!
ukj


----------



## ukj

10 m range
10 mm steel
Ttf pinch pouch
14 rounds
Ear lobe anchor







ukj


----------



## skarrd

these 2 saturday-in the rain [from inside the garage is 42 feet to target] with the pecan wood pfs


----------



## skarrd

And today -sunday-these 2 opfs's


----------



## ukj

10 m range
12 mm steel
Ttf china hpde clone pit pouch
17 rounds, did not shoot well!
ukj


----------



## bingo

some from last week and 2 this day 👌


----------



## skarrd

today


----------



## skarrd

this isnt really a can cut,but no where else to post it,an altoids on a straw with BBs/177c at 35 feet,not gonna say how Many BBs but i did finally hit the little buzzard


----------



## ukj

skarrd said:


> this isnt really a can cut,but no where else to post it,an altoids on a straw with BBs/177c at 35 feet,not gonna say how Many BBs but i did finally hit the little buzzard
> View attachment 376674
> View attachment 376675


How many? 
I started a can cut with bbs, gave up after a few summer evenings.
Was just not progressing enough.
BUT,
Just for fun tested big bore blow gun darts but as cones were from cold steel and not so cheap started getting damage. I used nails that
Fit perfect weigh about 4 grams.
I know it is possible to cut a can with blow gun darts, just need home made melted hdpe cones that will get ruined.
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## KX4SAM

This ole man got one today, with my new sling shot.


----------



## skarrd

ukj said:


> How many?
> I started a can cut with bbs, gave up after a few summer evenings.
> Was just not progressing enough.
> BUT,
> Just for fun tested big bore blow gun darts but as cones were from cold steel and not so cheap started getting damage. I used nails that
> Fit perfect weigh about 4 grams.
> I know it is possible to cut a can with blow gun darts, just need home made melted hdpe cones that will get ruined.
> ukj


took about 25-30 shots before i hit it,need more practice on small targets,lol


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> This ole man got one today, with my new sling shot.
> View attachment 376702


Awesome,that reallyis a good lookin sling shot


----------



## ukj

skarrd said:


> took about 25-30 shots before i hit it,need more practice on small targets,lol


If I remember well, someone posted that MR. RAY , super sure pouches, shoots bbs VERY well because they are 
super hard to master being so small.
I use his made for pouch but will never even come close to his skill. Respect!
That said, I modded an ultracheap
china hdpe from ott to ttf so now have ttf in all steel I shoot. Need to attempt
the marksman 10 m, 10 cm, 15/25
to see if can even come close?
And anyone hitting very small
targets even with many rounds, bravo!
ukj


----------



## ukj

Summer fun but found myself shooting spinners more and more so less can
cuts as opposed to last summer. 
I wish I knew of shooters near me as have strong feeling my ott frames are going to be unhappy not used and
would be happy to trade or sell or give.
ukj


----------



## skarrd

just now on the outside insomnia range,


----------



## cwilkes

skarrd said:


> just now on the outside insomnia range,
> View attachment 376756


It's even colour coded haha


----------



## KX4SAM

Just good plain fun today! The FUG is a fun frame to shoot.


----------



## skarrd

these today 1 can








and 3 altoids-all with 5/16s/8mm steels


----------



## ukj

Another drop.
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## skarrd

these 2 today with the "baby shooter" and 5/16s


----------



## skarrd

and today


----------



## Whytey

Two canstructions full 🦋 frameless
















Pouch held between teeth to show sight picture.


----------



## ukj

After about 20 bb rounds switched to 8 steel to finish drop.
10m ttf SS scout china clone pit pouch







ukj
I hope one day patience to
finish can cut with bbs, not there yet.


----------



## ukj

Well pleased
P B 
10 m 10 steel 3/4 draw scout copy
6 rounds







And then,
16...
Oh well win some lose some







Reading here those who hit 3,2,1 cm spinners motivates me to tighten up but will never be that tight.
But pleased with my personal can cutting, best when hit strand first try!
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

She shoots as good as she looks!


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> She shoots as good as she looks!
> 
> View attachment 376976


Your build?
ukj


----------



## Slide-Easy

KX4SAM said:


> She shoots as good as she looks!
> 
> View attachment 376976


That sure is a nice fork, Sammy.


----------



## ukj

What a difference a day makes as yesterday felt on target, today not.
Anyway to many rounds whatever
nevermind...







And added strangeness, band broke near frame and same shot
that dropped.
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Just plain fun outside today


----------



## skarrd

just this one,pecan pfs and 5/16s/8mm steels








can folded and showed its bottom,nailed it


----------



## Slide-Easy

Opened up my short range to cut a few cans today...


----------



## ukj

Not a very clean halved and strange 3 parts, just not well poi aiming today.







ukj


----------



## Whytey

ukj said:


> Not a very clean halved and strange 3 parts, just not well poi aiming today.
> View attachment 377224
> 
> ukj


@ukj Looks like one of my canstructions.  
If I'm looking for precision I'll hang a small target.


----------



## ukj

a picture tells a story
ukj


----------



## ukj

Started with framless handle with
Lanyard, did better than expected
for second time.
Finished with 12 steel.
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

The Halbert is just smokin em.


----------



## ukj

10 m
8 mm steel
16 shots
Ttf 3/4 draw
ukj


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 377348
> 
> The Halbert is just smokin em.


If a man that shot OTT was forced to have only one frame....this one would fit the bill.


----------



## bingo

afew today think a ended up on 6 🎯😂👍


----------



## skarrd

these 2 sunday


----------



## ukj

Not happy when not well halved even
if drops.
I hate when my elevation is off.







10 m
10 mm steel
Ttf 3/4 draw
To many rounds
Scout hdpe ripoff
ukj


----------



## ukj

12 steel
12 m to match
17 shots
Ttf 3/4 dra
ukj


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## Whytey

2 canstructions today to the mule pfs


----------



## skarrd

was gifted this titanim pfs by @Slide-Easy ,made by @pablo1954 ,i had to shorten the bands as i have severely aggravated my bursitis/tendinitus in shoulder,so its back to short draw/cheek anchor for awhile















be shortening bands/tubes on a few of the shooters i guess,lol.


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> was gifted this titanim pfs by @Slide-Easy ,made by @pablo1954 ,i had to shorten the bands as i have severely aggravated my bursitis/tendinitus in shoulder,so its back to short draw/cheek anchor for awhile
> View attachment 377529
> View attachment 377530
> 
> be shortening bands/tubes on a few of the shooters i guess,lol.


Rest up, recover and take it easy.  
I haven't ever shot pfs on short draw..... feel strange?


----------



## ukj

From time to time breakout the 14 mm
Steel setup.
Cause shooting almost only 3/4 draw ttf this being ott ear lobe anchore felt strange.
Still fun but proved to myself need to
Buy or better yet make a ttf 14 mm
steel setup.
Winter comming and have found some
plywood so the jig saw will get some action.







ukj
I like to keep in mind aprox weights of steel I shoot, strange that had never weighed 14 steel about 12 grams.
Easy for me to remember
8 about 2
10 about 4
12 about 7
14 about 12
Sure glad have Rays roo pouch
for 14 as to the best I know no pit pouch for.


----------



## ukj

8 steel
10 m
Ttf earlobe anchor
To many rounds...
ukj


----------



## ukj

Little miss piggy
Ott 3/4
10 m
10 steel
18 rounds
ukj


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Rest up, recover and take it easy.
> I haven't ever shot pfs on short draw..... feel strange?


thanks my friend,feels Really strange,hits even stranger,usually have to aim low,now its aiming almost dead on or a bit high,,,,,,weird


----------



## skarrd

just a few shots today to finish what i started yesterday,


----------



## Whytey

2 canstructions..... pfs axe full🦋 and ice 3/4🦋


----------



## ukj

skarrd said:


> just a few shots today to finish what i started yesterday,
> View attachment 377687
> View attachment 377688


Knot palm swell, cool!
Feel better!
ukj


----------



## Slide-Easy

Every picture tells a story....


----------



## ukj

yes


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## skarrd

Awesome shooting/cutting Gents,i will be back with ya soon


----------



## Portboy

Well running out time for can cuts 🥲 first can total mess just could not pull it together 🤬 I thought it was going to unravel and touch @Stankard757 on top his head . Second nailed it fast and quick 😃


----------



## ukj

Have not shot ott 3/4 for months so gave it a go.







Then back to ttf







Having engauged in MANY pastimes, sports and hobbies in my wonderful life, interesting still loving to shoot S S!
ukj


----------



## skarrd

been working the spinners trying to dial in this "short draw" not enough goomph to cut a can yet,but its getting there,figuring new band widths and ALs,yeesh,but its all fun


----------



## ukj

Have been really into 3/4 ttf as of late, set up my fav frame that normally is for 10 steel to 8 ear lobe anchor, shot not to bad.







I sure like halfs!
Getting better slowly and enjoying the
path.
ukj


----------



## ukj

10 m
12 steel
3/4 draw ttf
Hdpe scout copy
14 rounds
ukj


----------



## ukj

Ttf 8 steel
12 m today
Pit pouch
China copy scout hdpe
Maybe P B as though did not count exact rounds for me one of the faster with 8.
ukj


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## skarrd

this one


----------



## ukj

skarrd said:


> this one
> View attachment 378254


May I ask what is the frame?
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe

Still rippin em 7/16 does some fine work


----------



## bingo

22 cut this s today 8.7 steels


----------



## ukj

ukj
8 steel 3/4 ttf 10 m 18 rounds
Second 25 rounds


----------



## Portboy

Few down


----------



## bingo

afew shots each 👌


----------



## skarrd

ukj said:


> May I ask what is the frame?
> ukj


yessir,its a framework from a bicycle seat,that i started to make in september for the SSOTM contest [recycled/repurposed materials] but things got kind of hectic around here and i didnt finish it till october,just bent and twisted metal but it works


----------



## ukj

10 steel max long draw 10 m







ukj


----------



## bingo

quick couple🎯👍


----------



## KX4SAM

This Old man got one Today


----------



## ukj

Ott long draw
10 m
10 steel
Pit pouch
17 rounds







ukj


----------



## Whytey

2 today 💞 3/4🦋 8mm steel
Band snapped on frameless cut shot.


----------



## ukj

10 m 8 steel ear draw ttf
almost dark vision limited to many rounds 
ukj


----------



## ukj

12 steel
10 m
Ttf 3/4 draw
ukj


----------



## ukj

10 steel
10 m
ttf 3/4 draw
ukj


----------



## ukj

8 steel
12 m
3/4 ttf
ukj


----------



## Whytey

50 shot session got 2 more
3/4🦋 frameless


----------



## ukj

8 steel 3/4 ttf 10 m 18 rounds
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

invaded by a monster


----------



## skarrd

might be getting the "hang" of this short/cheek anchor draw


----------



## ukj

3/4 draw ttf
8 steel
10 m
ukj


----------



## Whytey

3 skinny canstructions today


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## ukj

8 steel
10 m
3/4 draw ttf
Pit pouch cuffed
Hdpe scout copy
ukj


----------



## Portboy

Test drive for minipex


----------



## Slingshot28

1000th post on this thread!


----------



## Buckaroo

Pocket Perfection (er umm Predator)
Sumeike .5
3/4 butterfly
5/16 steel
10 yards

I always cut the bottom off!


----------



## skarrd

these two and one from a week ago,lol















cut this last one a week ago-with this sling-and forgot


----------



## ukj

10 m
10 steel
3/4 draw ttf
ukj


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Buckaroo

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 378960


That's a pretty frame!


----------



## skarrd

got this one today with Chunkadunk


----------



## ukj

3/4 draw ttf 10 m 10 steel
What a joy to NOT see any political BS here!
ukj


----------



## Portboy

Feeding her low sugar aluminum


----------



## skarrd

this one today,took a lot of shots,but finally cut-ripped-exploded,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ukj

Funny my cut was also more like a shread, I do not like not hitting can centers most rounds!







started 8 steel, getting dark so switched to 12, was pleased that first bigger round hit strand and dropped, buy my 8 was poor!
ukj


----------



## ukj

Darn it, I regress, another shred not half cut!
Why match lights and card cuts are not







for me.
Kinda bummed cause feeling might have reached my level.
Oh well still shoot almost everyday.
ukj


----------



## Whytey

ukj said:


> Darn it, I regress, another shred not half cut!
> Why match lights and card cuts are not
> View attachment 379335
> 
> for me.
> Kinda bummed cause feeling might have reached my level.
> Oh well still shoot almost everyday.
> ukj


@ukj 
Me too mate.😎
Can shredding is kinda where I'm at with butterfly style but for me it's OK and acceptable with a floating anchor.
A session with nice cuts is a bonus.😀


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today, any day i shoot is a good day. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

got one and a box target


----------



## ukj

As I sense a bad day in a certain country today, concentrated on half cut, not to bad.







8 steel
10 m
Ttf ear lobe anchor
ukj


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## ukj

14 steel ott
10 m
Way to high as cuts show but droped one in 3 rounds
ukj


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## ukj

Happy T day







ukj


----------



## Portboy

One for brownie


----------



## skarrd

got these this week








5/16s [8mm]








177 cal BBs















3/8s [9mm]
weather has been pits this week,so sporadic shooting when dry/sunny/warm


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> got these this week
> View attachment 380258
> 
> 5/16s [8mm]
> View attachment 380259
> 
> 177 cal BBs
> View attachment 380260
> View attachment 380261
> 
> 3/8s [9mm]
> weather has been pits this week,so sporadic shooting when dry/sunny/warm


I guess your still shooting a short draw? How is your arm feelin'?


----------



## skarrd

yep still with short draw,but using lighter bands for longer draw/therapy with 177s and 1/4 inch steels,slow and steady lol


----------



## skarrd

didnt cut it yet wanted to show it to @Whytey so he can see we got the shredders here to lol








was shooting it with That and 5/16s steel







a road find ,,,,,everything is a slingshot,lol


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## skarrd

shot a couple cans today and a bunch of pinecones and acorns shot at a bunch of acorns,actually hit a couple,lol








the Ghost








Boo shooter
this one from a couple days ago


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 380766


That is a beautiful fork, Joseph.


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Thanks you all for your support. We thinned out a bit, and kept the important frames. 

Victoria, wood over 100 years old.


----------



## Whytey

Two canstructions today.
The left with 3/4🦋 frameless(band snapped next shot)
The right with full🦋 pfs axe
Both @10m Snipersling 0.5 16-10 350mm cut with 8mm steel.


----------



## Ibojoe

some days you just can’t miss. Put probably 20 though this hole.
And fun was had!


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## skarrd

not yet,just started one today on the 177/BB range,lol


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Blessed to get out and enjoy my range. New band set, on new to me frame

had to field test


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> Blessed to get out and enjoy my range. New band set, on new to me frame
> 
> had to field test
> 
> View attachment 381232
> 
> View attachment 381231


good lookin frame Sammy


----------



## skarrd

this one couple days ago








these today






















as a side note the @Jcharmin92 and the @Joey Jfive Lujan both fit the hand alot alike,very smooth controlled shots


----------



## ukj

Christ Mass can shred.
ukj


----------



## EllipsisNL

The Oc' sends the diet pepsi can to slingshot heaven in an even 10 shots with 9.5 mm steel on this fine Christmas evening


----------



## skarrd

first day since last thursday its been above 20 degrees here,one out front and one out back following the sunshine lol


----------



## EllipsisNL

Slingshot heaven


----------



## ukj

Sure wish I could find more of these mini cans, smaller is more fun.
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

First shot dead through the can. 

It bleed to death 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

ukj


----------



## skarrd

ukj said:


> View attachment 381588
> 
> Sure wish I could find more of these mini cans, smaller is more fun.
> ukj


when i find them i use them on the 177/BB range


----------



## EllipsisNL

I ended up cutting this one in half and then decapitated the tab off the hanging string. It was very satisfying.


----------



## skarrd

these from yesterday-12/31/22


----------



## skarrd

not sure @Covert5 is gonna start a 2023 contest-hope he shows back up and drags ol Bushpot with him-but we may have to take it upon ourselves to continue this tradition


----------



## Covert5

HAPPY NEW YEAR my sling brothas and sistas! I want to thank all of you for participating in this 2022 Personal Can Cut Challenge. I will tally up the scores and post the winner for 2022 by the end of this week!

I will also make a post for 2023!!


----------



## skarrd

hey Brotha,there you are,good to see you back on the forums,hope life is getting better for you and you can find some sling time,


----------



## Covert5

Thanks brotha Skarrd! 2022 was definitely a challenging year for me. I had a lot of family things going on and unfortunately some of it is going to carry over to this new year. But I gotta say this forum and everyone in it helped me forget about the stresses in life. I ended up not posting that much, but I watched, read, and shot from the sidelines.

Thank you everyone! Bands of brothas and sistas for life! 🤙


----------

